# Official 99.99% Teflon Coated Silver Wire Group Buy



## intlplby

$695.00 for each 1000ft roll of Solid 24 awg 99.99% silver wire with .002" PTFE (teflon) coating.

 i ordered 6500ft on Monday August 30th.....

 it will be approximately 4-5 weeks for the wire to be manufactured and shipped. 

 5-6 weeks to arrive to me in North Carolina.

 after that it should be 1-3 days packaging and shipping and 2-3 days domestic and 1 week international.

 I plan on shipping USPS standard priority shipping


 ordering from:

 California Fine Wire
www.calfinewire.com

 ------------------

  Code:


```
[left]HANDLE FEET WIRE COST SHIPPING INSURANCE STATUS AMOUNT PAID ftjandra 1000 695.00 5.00 8.20 RECIEVED ayt999 1000 695.00 5.00 8.20 RECIEVED magic168 1000 695.00 5.00 8.20 SENT dreamslacker 400 278.00 12.00 4.20 SENT intlplby 245 139.00 1.00 0.00 RECIEVED eggi 200 139.00 3.20 RECIEVED jhouser 150 104.25 5.50 3.20 RECIEVED haycheng 125 86.88 5.50 2.20 RECIEVED KYTguy 100 69.50 5.50 2.20 SENT Vladco 100 69.50 5.50 2.20 SENT thp 100 69.50 2.20 SENT Nic 100 69.50 2.20 SENT Greg Erskine 100 69.50 9.00 2.20 RECIEVED philodox 100 69.50 6.50 2.20 RECIEVED voodoochile 100 69.50 5.50 2.20 RECIEVED primer 80 55.60 8.00 2.20 RECIEVED turing 65 45.18 6.00 1.30 RECIEVED bl2003 60 41.70 1.30 SENT trbegeman 60 41.70 1.30 RECIEVED Strohmie 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED DaKi][er 50 34.75 7.00 1.30 RECIEVED Yiggy 50 34.75 1.30 SENT dcrane 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED cantskienuf 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED reader 50 34.75 1.30 SENT chillysalsa 50 34.75 5.00 1.30 RECIEVED drewd 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED dreamnid 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED JMT 50 34.75 7.00 1.30 RECIEVED CBMC 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 SENT aos 50 34.75 5.00 1.30 SENT endia 50 34.75 8.00 1.30 RECIEVED judo 50 34.75 7.00 1.30 RECIEVED highflyin9 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED BradJudy 50 34.75 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED Seth Hensel 45 31.28 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED Garbz 45 31.28 1.30 RECIEVED kentamcolin 40 27.80 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED bg4533 40 27.80 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED TrevorNetwork 40 27.80 6.00 1.30 RECIEVED Zum 40 27.80 7.00 1.30 RECIEVED zed57 30 20.85 5.00 1.30 SENT robneu 30 20.85 4.50 1.30 SENT Oli 30 20.85 6.00 1.30 RECIEVED walangalam 25 17.38 1.30 RECIEVED pburke 25 17.38 1.30 RECIEVED MisterX 20 13.90 4.50 1.30 SENT Jack Head 20 13.90 4.50 1.30 SENT randytsuch 20 13.90 4.50 1.30 RECIEVED damitamit 15 10.43 6.00 1.30 RECIEVED[/left]
```


 Glassman - 45ft Exhange for buffers - SENT

 -----------------------------------------------------

 Latecomers interest:


 dhelm - 50ft (payment request sent)
 pennylane - ???
 Boxer - 50ft (payment request sent)
 pabbi1 - 15ft
 MikoLayer - 50ft
 micr0c0sm - 15ft
 Ashevar - 25ft
 Eternalightwith - 100ft
 hifijames - 50ft
 flecom - 15ft
 jboehle - 15ft
 zed - 50ft
 Yorgi - 50ft
 Patricklang - 20ft
 bubbagump - 15ft
 DIAR - 20ft
 dmoffitt - 50-100ft
 llmobll - 30ft
 sygyzy - ??ft
 robzy - ??ft
 shiggins 50ft
 jdybnis - 250ft
 SHLim - 40-80ft
 Tonton - 50ft
 qbe - 50ft

 unpaid latecomers interest - over 1000 ft

 if we don't get to a reasonably high order by the time i place an order just keep in mind i can get this same price (695 per 1000ft) in the future so i can always make a second order for the latecomers


----------



## ayt999

can you give more info such as where you are ordering from?

 I will get in on the group buy if I don't go for getting a full 1000 foot roll myself.


----------



## xtreme4099

. keep us posted


----------



## intlplby

assuming $1/foot please post how many feet of wire you would be interested in.


 i.e. if you want to make a 10 foot cable with a 4 wire litz braid you'd need 40 feet.


----------



## BradJudy

Okay. I'll be the first to bite for about 30ft.


----------



## rayofsi

is this solid or stranded? i would be interested in some stranded stuff.


----------



## Lil_JV

I agree. I am more interested in stranded wire.

 JV.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

I'm in for 20'. I am more interested in solid wire.


----------



## intlplby

solid...... i'll ask about stranded....... maybe two rolls can be bought one solid and one stranded


 what are the pros and cons of solid vs stranded for hi-fi use or is it mainly a matter of preference?


----------



## was ist los?

I prefer solid.


----------



## Lil_JV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_solid...... i'll ask about stranded....... maybe two rolls can be bought one solid and one stranded


 what are the pros and cons of solid vs stranded for hi-fi use or is it mainly a matter of preference?_

 

I find stranded to be easier to work with and more flexible but I don't think it has much effect on performance. It's basically a preference thing.


----------



## zum

40ft this way, please. I'm interested in solid.


----------



## xtreme4099

20ft solid


----------



## strohmie

20 solid feet here too.


----------



## kentamcolin

I'd like 40', please.


----------



## Dreamslacker

If it's 24awg or 26awg *SOLID* core, I don't mind taking 100ft if you can ship over to Singapore. Would pay by paypal through another friend. Do keep me informed.


----------



## philodox

excuse my ignorance, but could you just use this stuff for the internal wiring of an amp or something [or would that be overkill]? would you need anything else [a coating ir sleeve or tecflex] to be able to use it in this application?

 another quick question that someone can answer by PM so that I dont thread hijack here is does anyone know of a site that shows you how to braid different cable geometries [maybe with pictures]? I asked my wife if she knew how to braid 4 cables together and she said that with hair it is only 3 and she is not quite sure...


----------



## gastro54

It seems that solid core is the best for litz wire configurations.

http://home.att.net/~chimeraone/audiolitzwirebraid.html

 "There is an optimum type of wire for braiding audio Litz wire. Solid core wire is the only type that should be used. Stranded wire defeats or offsets the benefits of Litz construction. Stranded wire is nothing more than a number of bare conductors that are spiral twisted to form the conductor. This type of wire construction has phase anomalies and mechanical resonance that severely degrades audio signal transmission. Litz braiding a poor conductor is an exercise in futility."


----------



## einolu

This site:

http://www.tnt-audio.com/int.html

 has some really great DIY stuff, and is great just over IMO.

 ~EO


----------



## KYTGuy

30 feet solid, please...


----------



## jnewman

I'll take 20 feet of solid also.

 Jimmy.


----------



## bl2003

40' solid for me, please


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'll take 40 feet please (24 ga). If you can get stranded anywhere near that price I'd be interested in that, otherwise solid is cool.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil_JV* 
_I agree. I am more interested in stranded wire.

 JV._

 

Same here, for a headphone cable "upgrade" it should be nice to have the more flexibility possible.......keep us updated on the stranded one....


----------



## ayt999

so anyways, I decided to call the people over at California Fine Wire to get some more information.

 first off, they do offer discounts on orders after over 2000 ft. so theoretically if we order 2001 feet of wire we will get a better price than the way we are doing it now.

 I also asked about stranded wire but since they are a custom wire manufacturer they would need information as to what gauge each wire should be and how many of those you want per core. so those interested should decide on those specifications I suppose.

 I'll keep you guys updated on this of course. I'm assuming I'll get an email response later today.


----------



## Sovkiller

How about if we combine 1000' of each stranded and solid...I will let the experts decide which should be the better one stranded, but any desition count me in, for 30' of so, enough for two headphones, and some spare just in case.....


----------



## ayt999

like I said earlier... I'll most likely get 1000 feet of solid-core for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 8-wire litz braid interconnects take so much wire... and even if I don't go for that I wouldn't mind having some silver wire around especially at this price.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

7 x 29ga. is pretty common and gives an aggregate gauge very close to 24, the inside has 2 top, 3 middle, and 2 bottom.


----------



## intlplby

litz configurations really need solid core not braided wire


 sovkiller-

 there may be a solution to the flexibility of the cables..... i believe CFW can temper the wire at different hardnesses i can see about soft options for solid wire



 ayt999-

 you want to take care of stranded group order and ill take care of solid?

 you are also in california so this may make more sense to be distributed from you since the wire wouldnt have to come all the way to me in NC


----------



## jhawk22

I'll take 25ft solid please.


----------



## Jack Head

Would like 20ft 24ga. solid core


----------



## Sycraft

-


----------



## intlplby

was ist los-

 how much you interested in?


 Dreamslacker-

 I don't mind shipping to singapore..... no reason a head-fier should be left out....

 btw, since you are in asia take a look into finding EL2009 90Mz 1 amp buffers.... From my understanding it is possible to find them in china.


 Philodox-

 yup, this stuff can be used for internal wiring. nothing special needed. It is going to be clear teflon coating so color coded wiring isn't possible. If you want color coded wires try using nail polish to paint them or mark them

 ayt999-

 what's the price drop at 2001 feet?

 when i emailed them i said 1/4 mile to 1 mile and they just mentioned the 1000 ft roll price and didnt tell me about a discount at 2001 ft


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_ayt999-

 you want to take care of stranded group order and ill take care of solid?

 you are also in california so this may make more sense to be distributed from you since the wire wouldnt have to come all the way to me in NC_

 

sure. I'll distribute that out so send my order of solid core and the stranded stuff to me. if you want, I can distribute all of it....


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_ayt999-

 what's the price drop at 2001 feet?

 when i emailed them i said 1/4 mile to 1 mile and they just mentioned the 1000 ft roll price and didnt tell me about a discount at 2001 ft_

 

I have no clue... I requested for the information a few hours ago and am waiting for them to send me a response by email. I mentioned that I was interested in purchasing around 1000 to 2000 feet of 24 gauge solid core silver wire and asked if there were any discounts available and that is the reply I got back.

 how long did it take for them to give you a quote? I will update the thread with information as I receive it.


----------



## intlplby

i got a reply the next day

 even if i place the order it probably is best to ship it to you since you are only 244 miles from them and that will further reduce the price for everyone.

 unless you don't want to deal with packaging and mailing.

 i meant to call about an order of spools today but i forgot.

 i think they are super cheap like 10-packs for like 4 dollars

 that or just coiling it up in a flat square box


----------



## ayt999

I wouldn't mind distributing them out.

 I don't think the spools are necessary since the lengths being asked for are not too long and it should fit in a small or medium padded shipping envelope comfortably. I have a balanced pair of the Homegrown Audio Silver Lace (8-wire litz construction 4.5ft interconnect. 90+ feet of 26 gauge silver wire total according to their site.) and that came in a padded #2 envelope. I wouldn't mind using spools and other packaging if you guys prefer that instead.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_litz configurations really need solid core not braided wire


 sovkiller-

 there may be a solution to the flexibility of the cables..... i believe CFW can temper the wire at different hardnesses i can see about soft options for solid wire_

 

The litz configurations I have seen inside the CD3000, and IIRC even the outside cable also is called in the manual as such, both, are stranded, not solid core.
 I preffer stranded not only for flexibility, also a solid one is more prone to brake IMO, any bad twist, or the like, and once it breaks you have a problem there....for such expensive cables, honestly, I preffer stranded


----------



## Garbz

I'll definatly be in for some of this. Say about 30ft.

 This is my first time joining in a group buy i was just wondering how payment will be decided? I live in Austrlia and the stuff is rare here to say the very least, and i don't care much about shipping costs.

 What i do care about is method. I don't have a paypal account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how else do i get my dollars to u? Or failing that how easy is it to use paypal? Just insert credit card number and pay u? Sorry i've pretty much never paid for anything like this before.


----------



## chillysalsa

I'll take 50 ft, solid, 24 gauge


----------



## Dreamslacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_Dreamslacker-

 I don't mind shipping to singapore..... no reason a head-fier should be left out....

 btw, since you are in asia take a look into finding EL2009 90Mz 1 amp buffers.... From my understanding it is possible to find them in china._

 

Thanks. Well, to be honest, the China market is about as accessible to us as it is to you guys. I could try and see if one of my friends who occasionally flies over to China can find any surplus or factories illegally manufacturing the buffers. Heh...


----------



## CBMC

I would be interested in 30ft or so.


----------



## intlplby

Sovkiller..... 

 i really don't think that an extreme twist would be too big an issue, especially in an 8 braid configuration. i can see 1-3 wires possibly getting kinked and snapped but having 4-8 wires in effect gives comaparable stuctural strength to prevent kinking 


 i can see the stiffness being a problem though..... we are going for 24 gauge.... i can't help but wonder if 26 gauge might be better for an 8 braid configuration


 i would figure most people would be happy with a 4 braid configuration..... but, for me, if i am going to do this i am going all out.


 I definitely see wire stiffness being an issue though....... i need to email them and ask how big 8 24ga wires with teflon coating is on the cross section.

 i was thinking of running it through some thin walled flexible rubber tubing like clear PVC tube and then putting the techflex over that.... assuming it doesn't get too thick to do so



 Dreamslacker --

 i figured it was worth a shot asking


 Garbz-

 i think an international money order could work... they probably sell them at the post office there..... but paypal really is easy to use.... sign up and see

 if you went the money order route then i can account for your money in the wire order for you but you'd have to wait for the order to arrive here before i ship it out to you


----------



## Vladco

I would be interested in 100 feet.


----------



## ayt999

I believe we are doing an order for the solid core and one for the stranded version so it would be nice if people specified which they were after?


----------



## intlplby

1985 ft!!!!!!

 basically we will see what the discount is on 2000 ft.

 i know i can't start collecting money and finalizing this until next week so we may reach 3000 by then

 i really think the final cost will really not be $1 a foot except for maybe on the small orders of like 20 ft or so.

 according to ayt999 we will probably not need spools unless people request it so that shouldn't be an issue........ if someone gets a big order (100ft+) i might just wrap the wire around a coffee tin or plastic bottle...

 then it's just the ($/ft) * (ft) + (shipping to me)/(number of orders) + (shipping $/ftWt) * (ft) + insurance

 for example, i don't think a hundred feet would be more than $80 total


 i don't know how much there packages will be to ship yet.... i will try to go by the post office tomorrow..... anyone got any figures on how much 24 ga silver wire weighs per foot so i can start figuring this out



 i had an idea though..... people are welcome to voluntarily add $1+ to their paypal order and these all get consolidated and donated to head-fi

 this would be totally voluntary though


 ayt999-

 i put at the end of the original thread who specifically was interested in stranded.... it seems most people want solid except where explicitly stated otherwise..... i would also venture to guess that most people who didn't say which one they preferred will probably want to get the same thing as the majority are getting.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_anyone got any figures on how much 24 ga silver wire weighs per foot so i can start figuring this out._

 

according to what I calculated... 0.65 grams? this stuff doesn't weigh much at all.


----------



## Glassman

what about transparent teflon tubing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would look really cool..


----------



## xtreme4099

how much would 14gauge pure solid silver cost ... im thinking of maybe making a pure silver power cord. My Lab Power PSU has all pure silver internally as well the braided wire also pure silver connecting my psu to my amp, the difference is very noticable.


----------



## judo

I would be interested in 50 feet solid 24 but AFAIK I am not in the paypal zone(Hungary,Europe) we have moneybookers instead of paypal.


----------



## Garbz

i'll have a look into the paypal. Consider me confirmed for 30ft. Don't care what type as long as it's easy to use and can be used as internal hookup wire


----------



## robbneu

Hey... this is great! Thanks for organizing a group buy like this Ayt999! I would like to commit to 30 ft. If things get close with feet and we need some more, I can probably go as high as 40 or 50, but I don't think I really need that much.

 Thanks again!

 Robb


----------



## Turing

in for 40ft


----------



## drewd

OK, I can't hold out any longer. 50 feet, please.

 -Drew

 Edit: Solid, please!


----------



## philodox

well I have no idea how mush I need since I'm such a DIY newbie... I'm planning on doing the internal wiring of a dynahi with it at some point in the far future [need to get my feet wet with my LISA amp and modding a toshiba dvd player first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] and would like to make some cables [not sure if 4 wire or 8 wire would be the better way to go]: one 1/2 ft mini to RCAs [unless these would be directional, then I would want 2], two 1/2 ft RCAs, one 1/2 ft digital RCA, one 1/2 ft mini to mini, one 1 ft custom cable which I will describe below and possibly a 2 meter long mini-xlr to 1/4" cable for my akg k240s

 the custom cable is for my archos av320... it makes a SPDIF connection by hooking up the video cable that comes with it and only using the yellow RCA... this cable is terminated at one end with 3 RCAs and at the other end with a 1/8" plug that has 3 contacts instead of the normal 2... the cable I want to make is for when I feel the need to hook my av320 to my DAC... it would be terminated at one end with the 3 contact 1/8" plug and at the other end with only 1 RCA that carries the SPDIF signal

 anyways... if someone can help me do the math on how much solid 24 or 26 AWG wire I would need to complete the above and have a bit extra that would be great... but I dont expect it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This looks like it could be an expensive order... what is the per-foot price we are looking at now?


----------



## dreamnid

I'm interested in 50 feet of either kind.


----------



## intlplby

*judo-*

 i don't know what moneybookers are, but as long as the money gets to me i'll email you wire.


*philodox-*

 I would figure on 60 feet.

 this i good for hookup wire. I don't know how much you need for the dynahi. At a four braid assume 4 feet wire per foot of cable and eight braid assume 8 feet wire per foot cable.

 8 braid is better than 4, assuming you don't mind the thickness of the cable.

 assuming an 8 braid configuration:

 one 1/2 ft mini to RCAs [ x2] = 4 feet each * 2 = 8ft 
 two 1/2 ft RCAs = 4 ft each * 2 = 8 ft
 one 1/2 ft digital RCA = 4 ft
 one 1/2 ft mini to mini = 4 ft
 one 1 ft custom cable = ???
 2 meter long mini-xlr to 1/4" cable for my akg k240s = 24 ft

 it looks like 80 cents a foot after shipping and all

*xtreme4099-*

 i don't know .... they may be able to add a small length of 14 gauge if they have some available... i can ask... how much do you want? i'll let you know how much they'd charge.

 i dont know a lot about power cords, but why not just use a bunch of the 24 guage?

*glassman*

 once we know the cross section size of a 4 braid and 8 braid we could look into a clear teflon tube group order after this is all finalized

*robbneu-*

 don't forget me


----------



## philodox

thanks for doing the math for me intlplby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess at 80cents I would be interested in 80 feet of cable then... if the price goes down in any significant manner you can count me in for 100 feet

 EDIT: this is for solid wire... and I wonder if 26 AWG might be better for internal wiring of an amp and for 8 wire braiding of the IC's... what do the rest of you think? Does everyone that is getting solid want 24 AWG or are there some who want 26? I saw some discussion of this earlier, but I dont think we came to a conclusion on it...

 EDIT#2: that 'soft' solid wire sounds interesting as well


----------



## tortie

I would be interested in 50ft of solid 24awg silver wire. I'd pay extra for shipping to the Philippines


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbneu* 
_Hey... this is great! Thanks for organizing a group buy like this Ayt999!_

 

ya, I'm only hijacking this groupbuy so I can get a better price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again to *intlplby* for coming up with the idea first and taking the initiative to contact wire manufacturers to get a nice quote on silver wire.


----------



## pburke

count me in for about 25 feet - gotta redo some tube gear where insulated wire is mandatory, while for ICs I clearly prefer bare silver by a large margin.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pburke* 
_while for ICs I clearly prefer bare silver by a large margin._

 

why so? what coating do you put on it when using it like that?


----------



## Greg Erskine

Can I have 33 meters please (100 feet should be close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Hope shipping to Australia won't be a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks
 Greg Erskine


----------



## intlplby

oops i misread the e-mail

 it is 695 per 1000 foot roll if we buy 5 rolls


 i think we can still do this. we are halfway there at ~2500 ft after only 2-3 days. I figure in a week or two we should have all the orders that are going to come in and a final price.


 i'll see what the price is at 4000 feet as well


----------



## intlplby

25ft = ~16.25 grams = 0.573 oz
 30ft = ~19.50 grams = 0.688 oz
 50ft = ~32.50 grams = 1.146 oz
 80ft = ~52.00 grams = 1.834 oz
 100ft = ~65.00 grams = 1.905 oz

 estimated shipping costs for the US

 enter "ship from" zip code 94704 (ayt999) if you are on the west coast

 enter "ship from" zip code 27614 (intlplby) if you are on the east coast

http://postcalc.usps.gov/

 i think you need to choose "package", enter zip codes, choose weight (add .5 ounces for packaging), click "next"

 on the next page choose "package" and then choose "less than 6 inches long, or 3 inches wide, or 1/4 inch thick


 i'm thinking i'd prefer sending this stuff insured priority mail


 quick estimates:

 Domestic: $1-4
 International: $5-10


----------



## harkamus

What kind of RCA plugs would go good with an 8-wire litz? I can't begin to image how you are supposed to solder all those wires to one plug... Please enlighten me


----------



## randytsuch

I would go for 20 feet of solid.

 Randy


----------



## intlplby

just solder 4 to the + and 4 to the -

 just got another 1000ft order so we are at

 3530ft !!!!!!!


 1470ft to go!



 i might increase my order


 NOTE: all shipping will be from 27614...... if we ship to ayt999 or magic168 we got to pay 8.5% tax on it


----------



## Turing

increase my order to 50 feet please


----------



## zed57

I'll take 30 Feet


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_NOTE: all shipping will be from 27614...... if we ship to ayt999 or magic168 we got to pay 8.5% tax on it_

 

hmmm... in that case no direct shipments to me from them. I forgot about that detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would rather wait a while longer than pay more in tax. I assume shipping is going to be less than $59 per 1000 ft roll.


----------



## primer

I'm interested ... minimum 50ft, depending upon shipping to Australia.


----------



## strohmie

Bump me up from 20ft to 50ft.


----------



## DaKi][er

what the hell, put me down for 30ft

 need somthing to go with the amp the elma annutator i got coming will go in


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_just solder 4 to the + and 4 to the -_

 

so why is this a good thing? wouldnt the signal travelling across 4 different wires degrade the sound? Or does the braiding itself add benifits that overshadow this?

 If we get to 5000ft, I'm in for 100ft at that price [70 cents a ft]


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_so why is this a good thing? wouldnt the signal travelling across 4 different wires degrade the sound? Or does the braiding itself add benifits that overshadow this?_

 

Consider that in stranded wire, the signal is traveling across many more than four different wires and I honestly don't think that anybody can tell the difference between solid and stranded wire manufactured to the same specifications.

 There's also some talk about smearing from differences in wire lengths, but I also think that's a little suspect:

 Purely from an engineering point of view, the signal is going to be traveling on the wire at a speed of at least .5c - that's 1.5x10^8 meters per second. Doing easy math (that is, assuming a 1.5m cable), the signal will reach the end of the cable in a maximum of 15ns.

 Now, if the delta in wire lengths is as much as a centimeter (.01m), that means that there could be a delay between the first and last signal arrival of 150ps (.15ns). That's not audible. And a centimeter is a pretty large error.

 What may be audible is the potential for inconsistent capacitance in the hand braided wire, but that's unavoidable.

 Ideally, the braiding will cause the cable to have a relatively constant impedance and act to reduce noise by causing any noise introduced into one side to also be introduced into the other, thus maintaining the same relative voltage between the two. Balanced cables really perfect that idea. In practice, it's very difficult to do perfectly (by hand) because the wire spacing needs to be constant throughout the cable.

 It seems to me that the biggest benefit of braiding by hand is that the cable is more managable.

 It seems to me that an awful lot of people want to treat cable design with transmission line theory, but at audio frequencies, it doesn't work that way - a wire is a wire. So a lot of stuff that gets tossed out about how cables work just isn't accurate, even at 20kHz.

 I'm pretty sure that I've strayed way off topic at this point...sorry...

 -Drew


----------



## Yiggy

Forty Feet for this kid if I can still jump in on this.


----------



## intlplby

the whole point of a litz configuration is that when you have a stranded wire, even if it is big all the current moves to the outside and doesnt really travel through the middle of the conductor.......

 as a result a braided wire where the individual strands are not varnished or insulated will have most current on the surface.....

 as a result in a litz configuration you have the wires separated so the electricity can travel on the surface of all the wires and not just on the surface of the bundle


 primer-

 more ft is going to be negligible since adding more doesnt increase the weight much and usually shipping is charged by ranges

 like 1 dollar for 1 to 3 ounces so you pay the same whether you get 1.2 or 2.7 ouces for example... the key is to see how much wire will still keep you under the next shipping category

 ayt999-

 yeah one more week isnt going to be too much... we already got a 4-5 week lead time on the manufacture of the wire


----------



## ayt999

if we are going for the 14 gauge wire I may want some of that too depending on price.


----------



## Sovkiller

So no stranded for now????


----------



## dcrane

Which wire did you decide on? 24 or 26 gauge. stranded or solid.
 I'm very iinterested in getting some of this action.
 I want to get about 50 feet.

 edit: Should have read the first post more carefully: states 24 gauge. And, at that size, I think solid would be better.


----------



## ayt999

can we mix up wire orders (solid 24 gauge, stranded 24 gauge, maybe some 26 gauge, 14 gauge...) and get the same price per roll as long as we get to 5000 feet? or does it have to be 5000 feet of the same type of cable?


----------



## primer

So 100ft would equate to 25ft in a 4 braid configuration?


----------



## enzoferrari650

probly a foot or two less after you braid them together.


----------



## Dreamslacker

From my experience, you'd need about 10% to 20% longer strands to make a tri-braid or quad-braid. That is 1.1ft per run of wire for a 1ft long tri-braid and so on and so forth. The length might need to be longer if you pull the strands real tight.


----------



## haycheng

i am interested as well. I probably want about 40 meters total. And have as divided types of wire possible. I just want some wire to play with and will let my ear told me the different.


----------



## bl2003

Please, increase my order to 60 ft. Thanks!


----------



## robbneu

Oh... sorry, intlplby, I didn't mean to forget about you and your efforts at getting this going! Thanks! I'm sure you know how much everyone appreciates getting into a group buy situation, but it never hurts to state it again... so, thanks!

 Robb


----------



## intlplby

i just emailed to ask about the teflon thickness and the possibility of different types of wire, so i should know all that tomorrow.

 GOOD NEWS!

 after this 5000ft order, i can continue to get 1000ft rolls in the future at the $695 price instead of getting 5000 again.



 If we can get stranded wire I would plan on getting 4000ft of solid and 1000ft of stranded since it looks like most people want solid wire.

 who would prefer stranded?

 So far it is just 24ga solid.

 What are the specifics i should ask for on stranded wire? how many strands and how thick should each strand be?

 -----

 we are at 3855.

 1145ft to go...... i know more people want to get in on this!

 also feel free to increase your orders!


----------



## KYTGuy

Please Increase my order to 50 feet.

 Thanks again for your work in this matter.


----------



## Garbz

just wondering if i can get some indication of a timeline, i'm not rushing things it's just if it takes more then 3 weeks for the order and shipping etc, then i'll wire up my amp with other cable so i don't go without it. It's sitting here on my desk atm.

 i'm begining to suffer withrdrawal symtoms without my amp


----------



## intlplby

4-5 weeks after the order i will recieve it ..... then you guys should get it within a week..... i can try to push for 4 weeks.....


 but we need to reach 5000 ft first


 i'll see if they'll do it for 4000 ft...... if they are willing to do it for 4000 then i'll buy the last little bit


 you can wire up the amp now with cheapo rat shack wire and then replace it when you recieve the silver wire


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_What are the specifics i should ask for on stranded wire? how many strands and how thick should each strand be?_

 

this is the response posted when I asked that a while back in this thread. I suppose since no one has objected to it it should be fine: Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_7 x 29ga. is pretty common and gives an aggregate gauge very close to 24, the inside has 2 top, 3 middle, and 2 bottom._


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_after this 5000ft order, i can continue to get 1000ft rolls in the future at the $695 price instead of getting 5000 again.

 If we can get stranded wire I would plan on getting 4000ft of solid and 1000ft of stranded since it looks like most people want solid wire._

 

can we mix orders or does the whole 5000 feet have to be the same thing? do future orders count for the discount even if they are of different thickness and type? would you be willing to order future cables for me (and others) since you can get a discount and also don't have to pay tax on it?

 thanks again, hopefully that is all the questions I have at the moment and I didn't leave any out.


----------



## Yiggy

Please increase my order to 50 feet from 40 feet.


----------



## damitamit

If you'll ship to the UK, Ill take 15ft please.


----------



## DaKi][er

if its possible to mix i would like my order in stranded but i dont mind solid if thats the only option 

 thanks


----------



## Garbz

thanks for the prompt reply. I'm still definatly in for my order, It's just a pity i'll need to wire the amp twice. Oh well it is DIY afterall. WOuldn't be as much fun if i didn't have to constantly mess aroudn with it


----------



## intlplby

I'm still waiting on the questions i sent them:

 i think we have enough interest for 1000 feet of stranded wire

 do we have enough interest in 1000 ft of 14 ga wire? in order to get the discount i think it has to be in rolls of 1000 i'll see about smaller rolls like 500ft


 I have no problem ordering for others in the future. I wouldn't mind getting maybe a 'tip', but that would be at your discretion of course.

 damitamit-

 you might want to get more than 15ft if you are going to pay the shipping to england


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Is there a difference in pricing for the stranded? In my experience its usually a lot more expensive since they have to make multiple conductors rather than just one. Depending on the cost I may also be interested in the 14 gauge, keep us posted


----------



## aos

I'll take 50ft instead of 30 then.


----------



## cantskienuf

Please count me in for 50 feet of the solid.


----------



## s.c

Not to be rough, why don't u try here? www.apexjr.com but they only offer stardand wire. $0.09/ft 24 and 26 gauage


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s.c* 
_Not to be rough, why don't u try here? www.apexjr.com but they only offer stardand wire. $0.09/ft 24 and 26 gauage_

 

I'm only seeing silver plated copper wire. what are you talking about??


----------



## Oli

Put me down for 30ft to the UK!

 Thanks


----------



## s.c

Ok, sorry my bad. I mistaken coated and plated.


----------



## intlplby

actually the wire we are getting is neither coated or plated it is solid silver



 825 ft to go!!!!!


 come one people.... everyone go find people to join in on the buy.....

 lets try to order this next week


----------



## JHouser

Ill take 150 feet. Thanks!





 Edit: Solid Please


----------



## Reader

50 feet 24 ga solid 

 And 50 feet 24 ga Stranded if possable.


----------



## trbegeman

Put me down for 60ft. solid


----------



## intlplby

665 to go!


 they can't do 14ga.... it's too big for them... they just do "fine" wire

 still haven't gotten a solid answer on the stranded yet

 i'm going to start collecting money on sunday or monday probably


 ----------------------------

 if all 44 people get just 15 ft more each then we hit 5000

 that's just $10.50.... make one 3 ft 4 braid or two 1.5ft 4 braid IC 

 plus you'd probably pay the same shipping anyways...


----------



## pburke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_why so? what coating do you put on it when using it like that?_

 

I don't use any coating - just air. There's some cotton involved as well but that barely touches the wires.


----------



## Dreamslacker

Increase my order to 200 feet of the 24ga, solid core, 4N, teflon-insulated wire for now.

 Edit: May be able to get more guys in on this buy locally.


----------



## Garbz

increase my order from 30 to 45. That will help get it up. I should be able to pawn it off on a friend.


----------



## jnewman

Sorry, I've got to cancel my order... been spending waaaay to much money lately and it won't be in time for the amp I'm building now anyway. Thanks for organizing, wish I could participate.

 Jimmy.


----------



## KYTGuy

well, in for a penny......

 Up my order to 100 feet, please...

 And a continued thanks.....


 Guy


----------



## KYTGuy

I work with kitestring a lot, and have some experience in rewinding stuff on reels, etc....

 I hope this does not set your teeth on edge, and it is not my intent to make you mad...to prove it, I will be happy to have you take a "tax" from my portion for your taking good care of my order. I think 5% would be fair. If everybody felt this way, you would end up with 250 feet of the 5000 foot buy. You should not have to pay for your share, in my book, to pay you for your organizing and making the buy, and measuring and distributing the shares.

 Have you given any thought how/where you will be measuring/pulling off/rewinding this huge amount of wire? It will be a major pain in the butt to keep it clean and unkinked and untwisted.

 There has been discussion about kinking/breaking the wire. This can be minimized by winding off the supply reel and onto the distribution reel in the same curve, ie: if the wire feeds off the top of the supply reel, it should be wound onto the top of the distribution reel. You might want to set up a cordless drill to wind the wire onto the distribution reel. It is important that you not hold the distribution reel in one hand, and just wind the wire on like you would wind an extension cord on your forearm, as the small size of the mailable reel will make you add many many twists to the wire as it goes on.

 Please, Please understand that I am not saying this because I am looking a gift horse in the mouth, just that I am looking for perfection, and here is one area where it would be relatively easy to keep it nearly perfect. 

 I hope I have not offended you. If you feel angered, insulted, or put upon, then simply delete my order, and remain happy. 

 Thanks again for your efforts on my behalf.


----------



## intlplby

jnewman

 order canceled

 ---------

 dreamslacker-

 what do you mean by 4n?

 ---------
 kytguy-

 thanks for the tip


 i was going to set the reels on a horizontal metal bar and wind it around sections of tin cans or 2 liter cokebottles. wind it from one to the other like a cassette tape....... to measure - i figure i'll set a 10 foot distance between them and mark the wire, wind 10 ft and mark again.

 any other ideas


----------



## KYTGuy

Good winding plan...

 4N means 99.99% Four nines...


----------



## Turing

..sigh

 up me to 65 please


----------



## Voodoochile

Still talking 24g solid? If so, I'll take 100' please.


----------



## s.c

If it is real solid sliver, can I make some bling bling out of it?


----------



## Voodoochile




----------



## JHouser

Is there really that much of a difference between 99.99 and 99.999 and 99.9995 or whatever....


----------



## CBMC

You can up me to 50 ft also.


----------



## CBMC

Does anyone know what the resistance of these cable are for a 1ft length?


----------



## intlplby

5000 feet of .020 {24 awg} solid silver with PTFE is $3475.00 
 Shipping is around $25.00.
 The overall od with the PTFE is approx. .0225


 is 0.0025 thick enough or should we get a slightly thicker coating?

 ----

 CBMC-

 you can go to the calfinewire.com website and lookup the technical data sheet... i don't know how to calculate the resistance...... i think it is also going to depend on solder type used and connectors used


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

As they say, the thicker the teflon the better, .0025 is probably thin enough to allow some crosstalk between conductors in tightly braided cables. Some cable designers like Bogdan even use very large (~12 gauge) teflon sleeves around their 24 ga. conductors which allows more distance between them. Although I have never measured my guess is you would at least want to double or triple that .0025.


----------



## primer

I'll take another 30ft to a total of 80ft.


----------



## einolu

so whats the current price set to, $1 a foot? Would this be good for speakercable? I always wanted to bi-wire my wharfdales...

 ~EO


----------



## Dreamslacker

intlplby: Bring my order up to *400 feet* of the 24ga, solid core 4N, silver wire.


----------



## DaKi][er

bump mine upto 50ft of stranded if possible, but solid otherwise


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_As they say, the thicker the teflon the better, .0025 is probably thin enough to allow some crosstalk between conductors in tightly braided cables._

 

I think that 0.005 has a nice ring to it... do we have a choice? and will it cost more with a thicker coating?


----------



## KYTGuy

CBMC: Using the manufacturer's formula, the resistance of the wire we are buying is...

 23.9 Ohms/foot. DELETE! DELETE! The examples and formula were deceptive if you didn't look, like I did (purposely confused) Looks like maybe, unhh .0239 ohms??? 9.36ohms per circular mil foot, divided by (20 mils squared)


 Using intlplby's cost ESTIMATES, cost is APPROX .70/foot, not including any tariffs, taxes, repackaging, remailing, etc.


----------



## eggi

Hi all, im only here to take advantage of this silver mania 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Put me down for 200 feet of the solid silver wire.


----------



## chillysalsa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KYTGuy* 
_ the resistance of the wire we are buying is...

 23.9 Ohms/foot.
 ._

 

Umm.. .doesn't seem right, I think that's per 1000ft. 24 AWG Copper is ~25 ohms/1000ft.


----------



## intlplby

5000ft!!!!!!!!

 ok..... since i have to order in 1000 ft quantities i am going to cut off the orders here

 if anyone else wants wire you can post how much you want and next time we reach another 1000 ft i'll put in another order or add it to this order if it happens fast enough

 when i find out how much more thicker teflon will cost i'll will start emailing people later with my paypal address and how much their orders will be


 Thanks to everyone participating!!!!


----------



## philodox

sweet... nice work


----------



## dcrane

Maybe we should get a little thicker teflon coating. See what .005 costs like Philodox suggested.


----------



## intlplby

yeah i sent an email about .006 yesterday.... i should here back monday then start collecting the money..... i want to try and place the order by friday...


----------



## Seth Hensel

for 50 feet if you can get to the next grand or if someone bails.

 Seth Hensel


----------



## Oli

Seth - I think ive gotta bail - My amp should be finished by the end of the week and I dont want to be waiting for the wire just to listen to it (in the UK)!!

 I'll drop if seth wants the wire


----------



## Seth Hensel

thanks!


----------



## intlplby

they said if the ptfe coating gets any thicker it starts to bubble.... i am going to start sending PMs about the money later today....


 drew


----------



## intlplby

i have updated the first page with wire costs..... later this evening i will post the estimated shipping costs and my paypal address......


 ( i want to look over the other group buys to get a better idea of the shipping costs)


----------



## ayt999

is paypal the only way to pay you?


----------



## intlplby

for orders under 100 feet or less and international orders i rather just have the hassle free paypal way.... it's only like $3 that way....


 for domestic orders over 100 feet feet I also accept money orders which you can buy at any post office.

 i do have to have all the money before placing the order because i don't have $4170 to pay for the wire out of my own pocket

 if there is a wachovia bank near you then for the 1000ft orders and the 400ft and 200ft orders i can send you a message with a bank account number for you to do a direct deposit to my account...

 any other ideas


----------



## ayt999

I'll go with a MO or personal check then... there are better ways to spend $21 than to give it to paypal. (like tip intlplby or donate to Head-Fi.)


----------



## intlplby

i am gooing tp put up cost estimates today, but i am going to err on over estimating the cost of shipping by a little bit just to make sure i don't end up losing money....

 any extra money that is left over i plan on donating to head-fi because without head fi this wouldnt be possible


----------



## KYTGuy

Fine with me, and Thanks...


----------



## primer

Not a problem and thanks for organizing it.


----------



## intlplby

i'll be honest though..... i'm kinda dreading all the measuring and packaging i am going to have to do......


----------



## intlplby

MONEY TIME

 The first page has been updated with final costs of wire and shipping.

 All orders 100 feet or less I prefer PayPal. If you need to pay a different way e-mail me and we can work something else out.

 Paypal orders add 3%.

 My paypal address is ajdeandr@unity.ncsu.edu

 when sending money by paypal be sure to include:

 1) Your Screenname
 2) Your E-mail address where you prefer to be contacted
 3) Your mailing address



 Shipping estimates are higher than I expect them to be for a few reasons

 1) I don't want to end up shortchanged and pay out of my pockets
 2) I have a spreadsheet set up and any extra money left over will be donated to head-fi
 3) I would like to give Ayt999,, Magic168 and ftjandra cheap shipping since they are the backbone of this order and without their big orders this great rate wouldn't have been possible.


 After two days I will send out emails to those who have not yet paid for the wire. I hope to order this by early next week.


 Also tips are appreciated, but they will not go to me and will go to Jude to help pay for Head-fi. - (If it reaches $100 I would get a Head-Fi Messenger Bag for my headphone rig which would be hella cool)


----------



## Garbz

Please for the love of god don't give up on us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh for the record i'm in Brisbane Australia. So international shipping.


----------



## ayt999

intlplby - sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Dreamslacker

As I do not have a paypal account, is it possible for my friend with an account to lias with you about this matter? He's in part of my order (100ft) as well.


----------



## intlplby

Ack.... luckily i have not gotten any paypals yet...


 INSURANCE RATES:

 Insurance coverage desired
 Fee in addition to postage

 $0.01 to $50.00
 $1.30

 50.01 to 100.00
 2.20

 100.01 to 200.00
 3.20

 200.01 to 300.00
 4.20

 300.01 to 400.00
 5.20

 400.01 to 500.00
 6.20

 500.01 to 600.00
 7.20

 600.01 to 700.00
 8.20


----------



## dreamnid

intlplby,

 Is it okay if we use a credit card via Paypal to pay? Or you only have the personal account (which will mean I have to pay from my checking account)? 

 Thanks


----------



## Voodoochile

Even with the insurance and paypal fees, this is a hella good price. Just wanted to remind people of that. This stuff is usually a lot more per foot.


----------



## intlplby

i thought you could pay by credit card to individuals with paypal?


 is that not the case?

 ----

 voodoochile is right.... the cheapest I've seen is like 2.50 a foot and that was for like a minimum 200 foot roll or something.

 i think for lengths of wire to do one or two cables you usually pay up to 10 a foot from "hi-fi" suppliers

 it was the ridiculously high priced homegrownaudio cables that made me want to do this order to begin with.

 ----

 voodochile-

 and i dont know if you read this the first time i posted it, but this rate of 695 per 1000 ft roll is now fixed for me and I don't need to buy 5000 ft next time.... so next time there are enough people for another 1000 ft i can do it again.


----------



## Voodoochile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_voodochile-
 and i dont know if you read this the first time i posted it, but this rate of 695 per 1000 ft roll is now fixed for me and I don't need to buy 5000 ft next time.... so next time there are enough people for another 1000 ft i can do it again._

 

Yes, I saw that. Pretty nice. As for chassis wiring, even several dollars a foot is no biggie- you don't need much for a unit. But when you start braiding up some ICs- watch out! You can burn through 10 metres in no time at all.


----------



## philodox

payment sent


----------



## Seth Hensel

I'll be glad to take whatever you can sell me. 

 I'm in Tampa and as you may know, we've got a strong class 2 hurricane bearing down. I will certainly lose my internet connection sometime in the next 12 hours. 

 Please don't take the lack of an immediate response as a sign of a lack of interest.


----------



## KYTGuy

Money streaming your way...My bill was 77.20 for 100 feet, so with +3%, should come really close to $80.00 - so I sent $80.00...via PayPal.

 Thanks


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Sent Payment: $34.50 (includes small tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Thanks intlplby u dah man!


----------



## intlplby

I updated the first page with payments so far..... I didn't post the amount people paid since some people may be more hard off than others so if somebody couldn't afford to tip for a head-fi donation it wouldn't be known publicly. If people object to this I can post amounts paid publicly

 Let's aim for all payments by next friday at 12 noon



 Seth---

 no prob, It's probably coming my way next......NC.... they don't call our hockey team the "Carolina Hurricanes" for nothing you know.... Fran and Floyd kicked our butts

 ----------------------------------
 Payments Recieved so far:

 philodox
 highflyin9
 chillysalsa
 drewd
 KYTguy


----------



## cantskienuf

Just forwarded payment via Paypal. Thanks again for making this happen!


----------



## CBMC

Cash sent.


----------



## ayt999

I'm busy until sunday so I'll have to send the check on monday. it should arrive before the payment deadline so (hopefully) no worries.


----------



## intlplby

wow.... according to my calculations donations so far for 9 people is $47.50!!!


 and there are 47 people total.

 drew


----------



## Garbz

intlplby just as a matter of interest, how did you inform people of the paypal details?

 Did i miss a post or just not get a PM/EMail. I'm feeling neglected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But ultimatly not my problem, afterall there's many dollars here with ur name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also incase you missed the first time my location is in Australia. (front page wasn't updated)

 Gracias!


----------



## intlplby

i haven't sent out any emails about collecting payment...

 look for your name in thetable in the first post of the thread.... find out how much your wire costs ($.695*num_feet) then add shipping and appropriate insurance amount..... that is the amount owed.... then add 3% if using paypal....

 make sure you include screenname, email address and shipping address with the payment

 . i posted it in the thread and was going to wait two days to see how many people will read it in the thread and pay without having to type out messages to everyone......

 after two days i will send messages requesting payment from those who have not paid yet..........

 so far the money collected is at $1233.... the moment 4195 is reached i'll place the order (we should reach 4195 before everyone has paid because there is the insurance money and shipping money)


 then there is a 4-5 week lead time to manufacture the wire..... during that time period i will print out labels and prepare packages for shipping...... so as soon as the wire arrives i just need to measure out wire, affix postage, seal package and ship.....

 i know everyone here, including myself is quite anxious to get this wire so i might look into having them ship in a slightly faster way than UPS ground so i wait only 3 days or so instead of 7 days or so.


----------



## JHouser

Money sent. Thanks again!


----------



## intlplby

address list started.... all addresses i have gotten so far have been added.... front page updated


 as a quality control measure, the week before I am scheduled to recieve the wire I will send everybody an email with the addresses they gave me for confirmation..... i don't want to have any packages lost due to missed typos

 15 payments recieved.
 32 payments pending


----------



## bl2003

Payment is sent. Thanks!


----------



## trbegeman

Payment sent. Thanks


----------



## tortie

Payment sent!


----------



## Seth Hensel

with a tip.

 Thanks,

 Seth


----------



## intlplby

2174.75 collected so far


 approx 2075 needed to cover cost of wire, shipping and insurance


 $100 in head-fi donations collected so far.....


 I have updated my spreadsheet with all addresses of people who have paid so far

 People who haven't paid yet:

 ayt999
 magic168
 dreamslacker
 eggi
 haycheng
 turing
 DaKi][er
 reader
 judo
 kentamcolin
 TrevorNetwork
 SovKiller
 Zed57
 Garbz
 BradJudy
 Oli
 jhawk22
 pburke
 Jack Head
 xtreme4099
 damitamit


----------



## ayt999

er... I'll send you a check tomorrow.


----------



## haycheng

Money has been sent with paypal. Please confirm.


----------



## DaKi][er

sent via paypal


----------



## kentamcolin

Payment sent for 40', Thanks!


----------



## Greg Erskine

Has anyone else noticed the interesting spread of people that have paid.

 GENERALLY speaking, those in the middle have paid. Makes me wonder, have the people at the top of the list over committed and the people on the bottom of the list not really interested???

 I'm not trying to be personal, just looking at the trend. I'm probably have too much time on my hands.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greg Erskine* 
_GENERALLY speaking, those in the middle have paid. Makes me wonder, have the people at the top of the list over committed and the people on the bottom of the list not really interested???_

 

well, I just finished a packed five week prep course for the MCAT and took the 8+ hour test on the 14th so haven't had the time to get the money sent out. I like to take a day or two off after finishing something that requires a lot of work like that... I'm going out to send the payment right now like I've said yesterday.

 intlplby has started asking for payments only a few days ago and I would assume people are quite busy and haven't gotten around to paying him... but I'm pretty sure they are going to pay him since this is a great deal and most group buy orders get paid by the deadline.


----------



## dcrane

intplby is unpaid too.


----------



## bg4533

I know I am a bit late here, but I am interested. So, if someone drops out or does not pay or whatever send me a PM.


----------



## BradJudy

Money sent. I was out of town for several days.


----------



## ayt999

I sent an MO by mail... hope it arrives shortly.


----------



## intlplby

Ayt999 and Magic168's silver wire money is both in the mail (no sense on 3% of 695 going to paypal)

 turing is out of town until thursday night and will pay me then

 Waiting for paypals from:
 eggi
 dreamslacker
 jhawk22


 trying to figure out how to work things out with judo since he is in hungary and there is no paypal for him

 i haven't heard from:
 reader
 sovkiller
 oli
 garbz
 pburke
 jack head
 xtreme4099
 damitamit


 if i don't hear from them by thursday night i will take orders from those waiting in line:
 1) MisterX - 20ft
 2) bg4533
 3) bradjudy +20ft


 I'm pretty confident we can accomodate all three of them....


----------



## bg4533

Thanks. My ideal amount would be 40ft. As long as I can get 20ft I would like some though. 

 How about using Western Union to get the money from judo, they are in Hungary.

 edit-i need a little more than I originally thought.


----------



## Garbz

Sorry about the long delay. It's been a busy week with Power outs, Hdd crashes, credit problems, and to top it all off my headphone amp blew up.

 I've just sent my payment via paypal. Just please note i wanted 45ft and not 30ft, I adjusted the payment to reflect this.

 I can't speak for oli but i believe that he will not be participating.

 Thank you yet again for orchestrating this group buy!!!!!


----------



## eggi

I used wire transfer and it went out of my account on the 16th, dont know how long it will take to get into your account.


----------



## Oli

Hey - I changed my mind - im in on it again since you had me down on the list.. I figure it will be useful someday !

 I have sent the money to you via paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for doing this for everyone!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

You can up me to fifty if there is extra wire to be had


----------



## intlplby

first day of the last undergraduate semester of my life was today so i am kind of swamped.....

 i am going to try to update the front page tonight but i may not get around to it until the morning.....


 got to get some homework done first...


 the order date might have to be postponed until monday because i goofed and forgot to give magic168 my address so his check won't be mailed out until tomorrow.

 i don't think it would make much difference anyways because they probably would not start manufacture until next week anyways on a friday order



 we should be able to accomodate some of the orders and increases.... i got to take a look at the excel spreadsheet and see what I can do.....


----------



## Garbz

Hey intlplby just looking at the front page i'm still written down for 30ft, i have paid for 45ft.


----------



## Voodoochile

Any timeframe on when this will be ready to parcel out and ship?

 I sincerely hope you have a couple fellow Head-Fiers living nearby when your pallet of wire arrives- to help with repacking.


----------



## intlplby

garbz yeah

 i changed it in my spreadsheet but forgot to change it on here


 Tom at CalFineWire said it would be 4-5 week manufacture timeframe

 i am gonna try to push for 3-4 weeks from the order date (Monday)


----------



## intlplby

3061 collected so far.



 Ayt999 and Magic168 have checks in the mail right now

 I am working things out with Judo currently since he is in the Eastern Bloc and can't use paypal

 I am still waiting for payments from:

 Jack Head
 TrevorNetwork
 pburke
 jhawk22



 Sunday evening I will start taking orders from those on the wait list and I hate to have to do it but i will start bumping off those who haven't paid.


----------



## magic168

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* 
_Any timeframe on when this will be ready to parcel out and ship?

 I sincerely hope you have a couple fellow Head-Fiers living nearby when your pallet of wire arrives- to help with repacking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't scare him!  You make it sound like a truckload or two of wire if coming to him. I have firsthand experience that a 1000' foot roll of bare wire is smaller than a coffee pot. Teflon coated probably doubles the volume, or they'd use a spool with a smaller core than I had.


----------



## dhelm

I'd love to take the spot of someone who hasn't paid yet. PM or email me if it comes to that. Thanks.


----------



## pennylane

I'd also like to line up behind dhelm for a spot for someone that hasn't paid. Please PM me. I can pay quickly.


----------



## intlplby

Enough people have pmed me to account for 250 ft of wire already


 dhelm and pennylane, how much wire to you want?


----------



## dhelm

25-50 ft would be fine

*Edit:* To make sure I know what I'm getting into: what is this gauge etc recommended for? Some say headphones, and I was assuming interconnects, but would these work patch and interconnects in my studio and guitar setup? I'm obviously a newbie, and was going to make other wires before deciding what to use this higher end stuff on, but this isnt a real common oppurtunity.


----------



## Garbz

i was in your boat too so i started another thread about it.

 The general concensus was that 24awg wire would be enough to use 2 strands (sig and gnd) in an interconnect. Also internal amp wiring, was a good option too.

 The cable that is being bought is solid core and will be stiff and ideally not bent often as this may damage the cable. This makes it less then ideal for headhpone wires.


----------



## dhelm

But that interconnect with 2 wires is going be for a TR (unbalanced) plug right? A TRS plug would take 3 i believe. And I might make one end of the cables having XLR for ease of use. But what I'm asking really is should I use it for things like that or speaker cable? I would like to make sure I dont purchase anything meant for speaker use considering my monitors are self powered. I have so many questions but really dont want to hijack this, are there any wire Newb FAQs or the like out there? Thanks.


----------



## boxer

anymore left for a late-comer? interested in 50ft.
 thks.


----------



## intlplby

later tonight i am going to compile a list of latecomers and how much they wanted and see how much demand we got.


 i can't order yet since i didnt know it takes 3-4 days for paypal to transfer money to my bank account.....plus i am still waiting on magic168's check


----------



## TrevorNetwork

**paid**

 My PayPal account was malfunctioning, and only started working again on Monday. I had to re-verify my credit card. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## intlplby

i recieved money from trevornetwork today.... i m going to deposit it tomorrow..... so hopefully that money and the paypal transfer should be in my account by thursday..

 as soon as the money is all there i will give tom a call and order 6 rolls


 except for judo i am going to cancel the orders for jhawk22 and pburke and take orders from some of the waitlisted people.

 those who were waitlisted don't dispair..... i will see about buying a half roll (500ft) to bring the total to 6500ft. if the price isnt the same for a half roll then we will keep this thread alive and when i see total demand for another 1000 feet i will order another roll

 drew


----------



## intlplby

Enough money is in my account to order 6000ft

 I am going to call CalFineWire tomorrow and ask if they can do 6500 ft at the same or lower price per foot if they say yes I am going to wait until friday when the last check goes in to place the order. if not i am going to place a 6000ft order and when we have enough demand for another 1000 ft or so i will order again. 

 currently we have enough demand for 290+ft

 drew


----------



## endia

here is another latecomer. i'm interested in 30 ft. please.
 thanks.


----------



## intlplby

All the money is in the account now.... i just called tom at calfinewire and left a voicemail message.... hopefully i will hear back from him today


----------



## intlplby

still havent gotten ahold of tom... hopefully tomorrow


----------



## ayt999

another day or so wouldn't be too bad. at least you now have all the money needed to place the order.


----------



## intlplby

i am actually kind of irritated

 this is a 4500$ order and i cant get a call back today

 i called 3 times /... got his voice mail twice and he was on the other line the 3rd time


----------



## ayt999

if you put it that way, I guess it isn't that good.

 come to think of it, I never got a call back or an e-mail for the information I requested when I contacted them a while ago. they are not into customer service I guess.


----------



## Garbz

I don't know how companies like this survive nowadays. If I wasn't in this order i'd recomend u leave a nasty voice message full of nice colourful language and take ur business to the next seller :S


----------



## magic168

I've dealt with them before. Their CS is shoddy and their salespeople very curt. It seems they get irritated if you ask too many questions. But not responding to an outright order is beyond me.


----------



## intlplby

now i am kind of mad


 i called today and he was in a sales meeting and i called back again at 2:40 and he was gone for the day.

 i left a message yesterday and got no call back

 called 3 times yesterday and 2 times today

 the 2nd time today i talked to another sales rep to see if i could place the order with them, but that guy said he can't really get in the middle of it and that i will have to wait until monday.

 do they want the sale or not

 called cooner wire and they do not carry 4n silver


 anyone else know a company that carries 4n silver


----------



## JHouser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_now i am kind of mad
 i called today and he was in a sales meeting and i called back again at 2:40 and he was gone for the day.
 i left a message yesterday and got no call back
 called 3 times yesterday and 2 times today
 the 2nd time today i talked to another sales rep to see if i could place the order with them, but that guy said he can't really get in the middle of it and that i will have to wait until monday.
 do they want the sale or not_

 

From my side of the fence there is no reason to get too bent out of shape over it. It still is a very good deal. Of course I'm not the person dealing with the shotty Customer care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In other words, no worries. thanks for doing the leg work!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

In my experience if it's bad initially it will get even worse later.


----------



## JHouser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Califinewire website* 
_Wouldn't it be great to work only 3 blocks from the beach? Here at California Fine Wire we have that privilege to work near the beautiful ocean on the Central Coast of California._

 

Hmm.. maybe that's some of the problem. all surfing.

 Hey, isn't there someone in this GB that lives near Grover Beach or Pizmo beach CA? Maybe they would be willing to walk down there and give a friendly rap on the door.


----------



## intlplby

i just sent him an email too

 drew


----------



## intlplby

still no word by email..... hopefully tomorrow


----------



## intlplby

Order placed for 6500 ft.


 I will email the late comers about paying me for the silver wire later today or some time tomorrow.


 I will probably make a first donation of $100 or so in the next day or so and when I know how much is left over after shipping and everything I will donate it to head-fi


----------



## Voodoochile




----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* 
_



_

 

I agree.


----------



## Garbz

Ahhh order placed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This makes Garbz very happy. I'd do a little dance but last time i had to run off to the chiropracter afterwards so i'll pass.

 From the timeframe looks of things this order might come through timed perfectly with when i finish my gilmore case.


----------



## Voodoochile

I was getting a little nervous there! Very odd not to get a prompt callback on such a large order. I realize that perhaps their typical order might be $10,000... but still, this order was nothing to sneeze at even if that was true.


----------



## intlplby

yeah he called back monday morning but my phone had died on sunday so i called him monday evening when i got home .... 3 hr timezone difference saved me ... i got him at like 7:50 here which means it was 4:50 in cali and they close at 5......




 so from now it will be 4 weeks......

 i am going to get the last bits of money from the latecomers and then start confirming addresses next week..... the week after i will probably make a text coil from copper wire to get an approximate idea of the size of the package........


 i am not going to be online as much as i was now that school started. although i hope to be on here at least once a day as opposed to 3 times a day during the summer

 with 20 credit hours, 9 audited hours and a part time job 14-20 hours a week there isn't a lot of play time

 i still need to order my dynahi parts


----------



## intlplby

final payment requests sent.....

 can we make this a sticky or make a new forum just for official group buy threads


----------



## MikoLayer

well for whatever ungodly reason someone decides to back out i could take some of the leftover...


----------



## intlplby

how much do you want..... i think there is some leftover


----------



## MikoLayer

pm sent, i am thinkin about 50 if you got enough left


----------



## JMT

If you have any extra, I would love to get some.


----------



## intlplby

i think there will be enough for mikolayer and JMT


 i will check tomorrow and see what the totals are....


 on tuesday i need to call and talk to the rep at calfinewire because i still have not gotten an email reciept and the money has not been charged to my debit card......

 i hope it is all underway....

 drew


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_i think there will be enough for mikolayer and JMT

 i will check tomorrow and see what the totals are....

 drew_

 

and pabbi1, per our Thursday PM? 15' will do just fine...


----------



## micr0c0sm

PM with a price for 15' too please if you have the extra.


----------



## Sovkiller

Any stranded yet????


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Any stranded yet????_

 

i too would like to know, im interested in quite a bit of stranded... im afraid that the solid would be too fragile for a headphone cord i think?

 is there any solid left? i know im a bit late to this party but you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mebbe 30 feet or so?


----------



## dcrane

I'd be interested in a little bit of stranded too (for headphone cable). I was thinking around 30 ft.


----------



## intlplby

I havent spent much time looking for stranded yet.... it's kinda difficult to find wire manufacturers that even make 99.99% silver wires.....

 after i finish this group buy for solid wire and everything is shipped out, i will look into setting up a stranded wire group buy




 -----

 Newcomers to check for wire availability

 pabbi1 - 15ft
 MikoLayer - 50ft
 JMT - ???
 micr0c0sm - 15ft

 I have not heard from pennylane, dhelm or Boxer yet on the wire payments so I will PM each of you tomorrow about payments.

 I'm sure there is enough for you four..... JMT how much wire do you want?


 ------

 tomorrow i will call Tom B and check on the order status

 drew


----------



## Yiggy

Newb Question.

 So is solid wire bad for headphone cable or mimi - mini interconnects?


----------



## Garbz

well think of it in this way. A single solid strand is not very flexible. When 4 strands make up a wire rated at 24AWG then the wires are much smaller and more flexible.

 By all means make a headphone cable out of whatever you want but it will be uncomfortable. A big kink in the cable could also affect it's performance.

 As for the mini - mini plug the same applies to interconnects. The cable is suited for this purpose just fine, as long as you rember not to bend it and kink it. Leave some extra slack and make a large arc in the cable and it would make ideal interconnects, however i don't think braiding solid wire would be an easy task althoguh i could be wrong.


----------



## intlplby

the donate to head-fi link isnt working for me ... what is the paypal address?


----------



## hifijames

Any wire left? Or anyone backed out? I am interested in 50'. Many thanks.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_the donate to head-fi link isnt working for me ... what is the paypal address?_

 

it is in this thread:
http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78768


----------



## intlplby

ok...i tried calling monday and he was in a meeting and i forgot to call today... when i call tomorrow i will ask about upping it to 7000 if it isnt too late.... 


 it looks like by the time it arrives here most of that extra 500 ft will be asked for by someone

 lol

 $105 donation sent to Jude. After I see how much is leftover I will send more.


 drew


----------



## flecom

is there going to be any extra? 10~15' scrap maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually found a use for the solid core...


----------



## intlplby

i left a message for tom today and should get ahold of him tomorrow... i said to increase the order to 6800ft

 there should enough for everyone.....


----------



## flecom

awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any eta?


----------



## intlplby

by my calculations 3 weeks.... hopefully 2 until i get the wire... than another week or so to mail it all out


----------



## jboehle

I know this is just lazy (me not reading through all the pages of this thread), but will there be any extra for latecomers? I would need less than 10 ft., for a PPA I'm building.

 -Jason


----------



## intlplby

good news and potential bad news....


 first the good news.....

 they didn't have as much work to do ahead of ours so the wire was manufactured already and will be shipped out on monday

 the potential bad news

 since the order was finished before I was able to increase the order to 6800-7000 ft there won't be enough wire for all the latecomers, but I talked to the rep at CalFineWire and he said that he would check if they had any more overrun wire. I told him that i would buy up any overrun wire up to 500 feet. If there isn't any overrun I will place another order when we get to 1000 ft again.


 As soon as Jude increases my mailbox size I will start messaging all those that have paid to re-confirm the shipping address. 

 I figure I should have the wire by the end of next week. Pack it all up next weekend and ship out on tuesday the 21st

 drew


----------



## philodox

awesome, nice work man


----------



## zed

Please put me down for 50ft (solid) to the UK!. If/when you can get any more.


----------



## patricklang

I'd be up for 30-50 ft since its a good price


----------



## intlplby

i am adding all the new latecomers to the waitlist and as soon as it reaches 1000 i'll put in another order if there isn't enough runoff leftover


----------



## intlplby

just to keep everyone posted....

 no sign of wire yet... maybe it will get here today (does UPS ground deliver on saturdays?)

 if not it should be early next week


----------



## dcrane

UPS ground does not normally deliver on Saturday unless they payed extra for Saturday delivery (not likely).


----------



## robzy

Mind if i ask if this wire is suitable for the inside of a headphone amp? Be it PPA/Meta or CMoy?

 If so, then i will be in for the next order (postage to australia should be too much should it?)


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robzy* 
_Mind if i ask if this wire is suitable for the inside of a headphone amp? Be it PPA/Meta or CMoy?_

 

yes, it would be.


----------



## intlplby

CalFineWire shipped it today because of one last snag.....

 they charge my account when they ship it and i was using my debit card to pay for the wire.....

 since a $4500 charge for something out of california is most definitely not part of my normal spending habits, wachovia automatically declined the charge and Tom called me today... one quick call to wachovia today and it was resolved ... i called tom back and the wire has been sent

 unfortunately there was no run off so i got 6500ft

 when we reach 1000ft again i will order another roll.....

 what i may up doing is shipping my alotment out (minus enough wire to wire some amps and the 45ft i owe glassman) to satisfy the small late orders (15-30ft) and then i will get my share of wire on the next 1000ft roll.


----------



## tortie

.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks Intlplby for keeping us up to date


----------



## Yorgi

Please put me down for 50ft of solid for the next order.

 Thanks,
 Rick


----------



## patricklang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_what i may up doing is shipping my alotment out (minus enough wire to wire some amps and the 45ft i owe glassman) to satisfy the small late orders (15-30ft) and then i will get my share of wire on the next 1000ft roll._

 

On second thought, I don't think I need 50 feet of solid, probably more like 20 feet. I'm just planning to do 2 amps, so that should be sufficient.

 Did you say that they also did stranded or not?


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patricklang* 
_Did you say that they also did stranded or not?_

 

they also do stranded, you just have to tell them how you want it made. (diameter of each wire, number of wires... stuff like that.)


----------



## walangalam

Hi,

 Request 25 ft solid pls for your next order.

 Thanks


----------



## intlplby

so the wire is confirmed shipped yesterday..... any ideas how long it will take CA to NC?


----------



## magic168

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_so the wire is confirmed shipped yesterday..... any ideas how long it will take CA to NC?_

 

A full 7 days by UPS Ground.


----------



## intlplby

Wire should arrive this week.... i will mail out the three 1000 ft orders ASAP and then package all the wire later this week or over the weekend.


 i started sending some address confirmation messages.... i will finish sending them out to everbody sometime later tonight


 drew


----------



## ayt999

drew - sent you a PM with my current address... sorry about the full PM box.


----------



## intlplby

GOOD NEWS!!!!! and some bad news


 The wire arrived today...... but there is going to be a little bit of a delay.....

 instead of sending me six 1000 ft rolls and one 500ft roll, they sent me four rolls in what appear to be totally arbitrary values.........

 1301ft
 2020ft
 1985ft
 1215ft

 i was going to send out the 3 biggest orders of 1000ft (magic168, ftjandra and ayt999) the day after i got the wire but it looks like those will be the last ones i have done since i need to measure wire off all the rolls.


 also, despite the fact that there is such a big difference in roll lengths, the rolls don't appear to have much more wire visually..... they do weigh more though....

 what i want to do first is take them to school and weigh the 4 rolls and divide by the number of feet to see if it is consistent (i know that the spool also adds weight but i should at least get a good idea.)

 i also want to get these numbers first to be able to compare them later to the three 1000ft orders and the one 400ft orders since i am going to assume that they are 1000ft and 400ft respectively after taking off the specified amounts for the other orders.....unless of course there is any objection from Ayt999, Ftjandra, Magic168 or Dreamslacker.

 I am also going to check at school to see if they have an apparatus that can measure lengths for me in the Yarn or Weaving labs.... if not i will build the apparatus for measuring on friday afternoon....

 i will try out and check to see if the measuring apparatus is accurate and safe for winding the wire that afternoon..... hopefully i will have measured and packaged all the wire by sunday evening and i will probably send it out monday or wednesday if all goes smoothly (fingers crossed)

 here are some pics


----------



## intlplby

I just looked up the word tare which i could not remember the meaning of and it says

 (1)The weight of a container or wrapper that is deducted from the gross weight to obtain net weight.

 (2)A deduction from gross weight made to allow for the weight of a container.

 Does that mean that the wire weighs that amount or the spool

 the spool right?


 the spools are approximately 200g so if i subtract the tare from the amount i measure i should get the net wire weight right?


----------



## magic168

The tare weight should be the spool or the wire minus the spool, whichever makes more sense in terms of the weight given.

 Darn them and their weird spooling. I was really expecting the wire this week.


----------



## ayt999

I assume you instructed them or at least mentioned something about six 1000 feet spools and one 500 foot spool? wouldn't that fall under the specifications / requirements / instructions of your order and they didn't follow it?

 anyways, how does the wire look?


----------



## intlplby

yeah i assumed they'd come in 1000ft rolls

 order was place on 8-30 so almost one month lead time even with order delays of like 1.5 weeks........ and shipped out early next week should bring total time to about 6 weeks from order to delivery to yall



 i can try to get a few packages out the door by saturday i figure.....but i don't want to rush things and screw up the wire...... i don't want to end up putting an accidental kink in the middle of a length of wire by accident......and i want to make sure that my measurements are accurate...... this is going to be quite a lot of work to do, so bear with me here 

 but i would really like to weigh the spools first tomorrow before doing anything


 the wire looks good.... the teflon coating looks quite thin but i haven't handled the wire itself yet... i am going to leave them in their packages until i weigh them



 after i do that i will take more photos tomorrow.


 Plans for tomorrow:
 1) weigh the 4 spools
 2) go to an 'arts and crafts' store and buy some spools
 3) go by home depot and buy some large pcv tubing, some metal brackets, screws and some wood to make a measuring device

 Plans for thursday
 1) once i know approximately how big packages are going to be, go to office depot or staples and buy padded envelopes
 2) print out or hand write labels....

 friday/saturday/sunday
 1)measure and package wire

 monday or wednesday next week
 1) ship out packages


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Wow, sounds like you're going to be busy!


----------



## magic168

intlby,

 Suggestion: Post office GIVES FREE PRIORITY MAIL BOXES. In all sorts of sizes. Boxes will cost you a ****load at Staples/OfficeDepot/etc. Also, I still HIGHLY suggest you go the stamps.com route I sent you earlier. It'll A) check all the domestic addresses for you and B) give you free delivery confirmation and c) cheaper insurance rates. 

 I have NOTHING to gain from saying all this...just trying to save you some $$$ and time.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_yeah i assumed they'd come in 1000ft rolls

 order was place on 8-30 so almost one month lead time even with order delays of like 1.5 weeks........ and shipped out early next week should bring total time to about 6 weeks from order to delivery to yall



 i can try to get a few packages out the door by saturday i figure.....but i don't want to rush things and screw up the wire...... i don't want to end up putting an accidental kink in the middle of a length of wire by accident......and i want to make sure that my measurements are accurate...... this is going to be quite a lot of work to do, so bear with me here 

 but i would really like to weigh the spools first tomorrow before doing anything


 the wire looks good.... the teflon coating looks quite thin but i haven't handled the wire itself yet... i am going to leave them in their packages until i weigh them



 after i do that i will take more photos tomorrow.


 Plans for tomorrow:
 1) weigh the 4 spools
 2) go to an 'arts and crafts' store and buy some spools
 3) go by home depot and buy some large pcv tubing, some metal brackets, screws and some wood to make a measuring device

 Plans for thursday
 1) once i know approximately how big packages are going to be, go to office depot or staples and buy padded envelopes
 2) print out or hand write labels....

 friday/saturday/sunday
 1)measure and package wire

 monday or wednesday next week
 1) ship out packages_


----------



## Garbz

Just wondering if you confirmed the postal addresses of members. Just checking if i was neglected or not


----------



## intlplby

not neglecting you all.... i'm a narcoleptic and i have fallen asleep while working on this and homework and not done that yet...


 i haven't done the stamps.com thing yet... i'll do that tomorrow during one of my classes where the teacher is an absolute idiot and paying attention only makes me dumber.....


 good news.... i weighed the wire spools and they are consistent.... about .692g per foot


 i also found a piece of equipment in the yarn lab to spool and measure the wire....... it measures in yards and is 2 smooth forged metal wheels and one is 1 yard in circumference..... the only thing i want to do first is find a thin latex sheeting to stretch around the two wheels so it makes them grip the wire better and eliminate the chances of damaging the PTFE coating while not changing the circumference any significant amount


 i should be able to use it friday afternoon..... there are also lots of cardboard spools i can use at school for free


 let me try to send the rest of the address confirmations tonight

 drew


----------



## Yiggy

If we're on the order, would it just be easier to send you our addresses again to reconfirm? Rather than you getting back to everyone on the list.


----------



## intlplby

i sent a few more emails but tasks like these are the exact kinds of tasks that knock me out (narcolepsy once again)


 i don't last but 5-10 minutes on repetitive writing or typing or reading tasks without falling asleep or severely struggling to stay awake.....

 i'm starting to make too many mistakes and can barely keep my eyes open right now


 i am going to take a break and send the rest later tonight or tomorrow.....


----------



## intlplby

yiggy-

 yeah, but some people don't check this thread as often as others.... hence why there were so many late comers


 with messages they are least get the pop up dialogue calling their attention to this

 drew


----------



## robzy

If someone has dissappeared and you cant get in contact with them, would their wire possibly be availible to those of us that missed out?


----------



## Yiggy

Intlplby, if you need help getting reconfirms I'm willing to. Repetitive don't scare me none! Just shoot me a list and I'll help send PMs. I'd be more than happy to after all the work you've already done.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_the only thing i want to do first is find a thin latex sheeting to stretch around the two wheels so it makes them grip the wire better_

 

condoms?


----------



## intlplby

All address confirmations sent........ 


 thanks, yiggy but i got it done....



 i was thinking the wrist part of a latex rubber glove since it is unlubricated


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_i was thinking the wrist part of a latex rubber glove since it is unlubricated_

 

hehe... I _was_ kidding


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_All address confirmations sent........_

 


 You send them to everyone or only certain people? I never recieved one is why I ask.


----------



## Greg Erskine

I didn't get one either and I definately still want mine.


----------



## intlplby

i went and checked my paypal this afternoon and realized i hadnt put you two on the spread sheet...... i'lll add you two... made some other corrections and message you guys with address confirmations....

 drew


----------



## intlplby

spent 7.5 hours today non-stop winding wire.........

 got the following done

 (1) 1000 ft
 (1) 400 ft
 (1) 200 ft
 (1) 150 ft
 (1) 125 ft
 (7) 100 ft
 (1) 80 ft
 (2) 50 ft
 (1) 20 ft
 (1) 15ft

 about another 1700ft to wind......


 it is very very time consuming

 i'll post some pics later of the ones i've done and the equipment i am using

 drew


----------



## Greg Erskine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_spent 7.5 hours today non-stop winding wire.........
 about another 1700ft to wind......_

 

I hope it works out you got your wire for (next to) nothing.

 Thanks again
 Greg Erskine


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_spent 7.5 hours today non-stop winding wire.........

 got the following done

 (1) 1000 ft
 (1) 400 ft
 (1) 200 ft
 (1) 150 ft
 (1) 125 ft
 (7) 100 ft
 (1) 80 ft
 (2) 50 ft
 (1) 20 ft
 (1) 15ft_

 

thanks a lot for your time and efforts winding wire... I didn't think it would take that long.

 so is the 1000 ft spool exactly 1000 feet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
 thanks again.


----------



## intlplby

it's within 2-3 feet

 i weighed the one 1000ft roll and it is .693/ft

 the full rolls were about .692/ft


----------



## intlplby

i'm going to mail all the ones i got done on friday tomorrow or thursday..... 


 i was unable to get any good system set up at home to reliably measure the wire and wind it 


 tomorrow i got a ton of schoolwork to take care of but i'll see if i can get the lab technician to let me use the measuring tool late tomorrow afternoon after 5pm again

 sorry about it taking a bit longer than i thought, but remember it is taking me a long long time to wind all this stuff up

 drew


----------



## strohmie

As a fellow group buy distributor...I know your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep up the good work.


----------



## Garbz

mate take your time. If it takes a little longer then so be it. I'll put up with the ****** sound of copper wire as many weeks as it takes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW i was serious. Take your time. We are all gratefull you are doing it in the first place, and shame on anyone who rushes you.


----------



## ayt999

let's see... balanced dynahi DIY project put on hold (lack of time and I have enough balanced amps anyways), have enough interconnects for the moment (might need more in a few months when I get my balanced SDS though), and I'm getting a balanced Senn cable made professionally so no need for wire for that anymore.

 so since apparently I have no use for silver wire right now, take your time and I wouldn't mind if you take a month to measure it all and send them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks a lot for the labor... if you don't want to see any silver wire after all this is done, I'm pretty sure we can arrange for that too.


----------



## intlplby

didnt have a chance to run by the post office today to send the first group and since you dont seem to be in a rush to get the wire ayt99, i am going to send the first 1000ft roll to magic168 since he has messaged me to tell me he is waiting for it......


 drew


----------



## BradJudy

Thanks for the work on this one - definitely a more labor intensive group buy than most. The timing is working out great too - I just got my case for my PPA today. It will take me a while to figure out all of the holes and borrow a drill press, so I bet the wire gets here right about when I need it.

 Thanks again,

 Brad


----------



## intlplby

Mailed out wire to:


 THP
 Vladco
 Philodox


 i had packages i was finishing up at the post office for 

 Magic168
 Nic
 Haycheng
 jhouser
 eggi
 kytguy
 dreamslacker
 greg erskine
 voodoochile

 but it was closing time and the postal people kicked me out before i was done

 they are packaged and ready to go and i will mail them out after my second class tomorrow

 drew


----------



## shiggins

Okay, so I've caved in. Please can you add me to the latecomers list. 50ft to the UK.

 Thanks.


----------



## philodox

sweet... now I can make myself that suit out of silver wire that I've always wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks a lot for organizing this, you did a great job


----------



## intlplby

ran into another problem


 i went to go sent those packages from yesterday....( it was a long and complicated day since i forgot my wallet at home) and when i finally got to the post office i found out there is another snag 

 with orders going abroad the USPS requires that any packages that are to be insured need to go as registered mail and not just the regular global priority service...

 shipping actually gets quite steep...... instead of 8 dollars or so it's more like 17-21 dollars

 this leaves two options:

 1) I ship regular global priority without insurance, but if the package never arrives or arrives damaged, i am not liable for it

 2) paypal me the difference in shipping charges and i'll send it out as insured registered mail



 one last thing for the international packages..... i need to know how you all want me to identify the package since i know some of you may have to pay import duties

 currently i have declared the actual value and marked the item as a "gift"

 i will message each person this affects individually

 drew


----------



## zed

I am on the latecomers list and I don’t mind waiting as long as it takes for the longer length, but I could really do with 3 – 4 ft as there are things like a balanced stepped attenuator that I don’t want to build with the other cables I have as it would be near imposable to change it at a later date. 

 Can one of you help me please?


----------



## KYTGuy

Drew: I got my wire...Thanks for the loooooooong payoff purchase. I really appreciate your efforts, and hope it didn't sour you on the duty.

 Hope your hands, arms, shop, and wallet were not used up!

 Thanks again

 Guy


----------



## intlplby

got a stomach bug on friday to saturday (bad chicken), so i have been kinda absent here on the board....


 here's the update.... still no good way to wind it at home without risking kinking the wire and making sure my measuring is accurate.....


 i'll try to wind off and measure the rest of the wire on monday when school gets back in (we're on fall break so the lab where the equipment is has been closed)


 drew


----------



## jdybnis

Hi Intlplby,

 Can you add me to the latecomers/next-order list for 250' 

 I only really need 50' now. The other 200' is for future projects.

 Thanks
 -Josh


----------



## intlplby

Ok i got a lot more wound today, but i still have one more day worth of winding left to go....... got all the big orders down to 50 ft done except for 1 1000ft roll


 i will update the latecomers list this afternoon.... i think there is now enough demand for another roll


 drew


----------



## Voodoochile

It's a big deal, isn't it? I'm not sure if everyone could appreciate the labor involved, but I also appreciate it: Thanks very much.


----------



## BradJudy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* 
_It's a big deal, isn't it? I'm not sure if everyone could appreciate the labor involved, but I also appreciate it: Thanks very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Amen. It's a tough group buy to volunteer for and I'm glad you did. Thanks.


----------



## Voodoochile

Hey-hey... just got a nice package in the mail!

 100 feet sure doesn't look as big as it felt to order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am considering that I usually buy 5 to 10 feet at a time, and it costs about triple per foot. So I'm a pretty happy guy right now!

 Thanks again for doing the legwork.


----------



## SHLim

Not sure if this is still possible but I'll take any off cut that you may have between 40-80ft. 2 x odd length that is more than 30ft is fine with me too.

 Oh yes! I am in New Zealand and will use Paypal.

 Cheers,
 Sam


----------



## intlplby

i'm going to see if i can finish winding the wire tomorrow.... but if not tomorrow, i can definitely do it on friday


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_i'm going to see if i can finish winding the wire tomorrow.... but if not tomorrow, i can definitely do it on friday_

 

Dang, you're a machine! THANK YOU for taking the huge effort to get this project done. You deserve a vacation now!

 -Drew


----------



## JHouser

I recieved my wire in the mail today. Thanks again! 

 jon-


----------



## intlplby

wire is better than some of the schoolwork i got ..... i have a large project for my knit design class due tomorrow and it is hella time consuming


 i will finish all the wire on friday

 the Raleigh meet is on saturday at my place so i will hopefull try to get to the post office that morning to mail the rest......(excluding intl orders that require more shipping than anticipated i found out)


----------



## philodox

Just got mine today, thanks for the hard work intlplby!

 I'm suprised at how thin the wire is, for some reason I expected it to be bigger... Who knows, maybe I can con Aerius into making some IC's at the Toronto meet this Saturday.


----------



## haycheng

I have got mine as well. Thank You


----------



## Tonton

Is there any left over or another chance to join on the groupbuy? I'm interested in 50ft or so.


----------



## intlplby

Good news, Bad news


 first the bad news - 

 yet another delay for those getting less than 50 ft.... the lab technicians left early today so i was unable to wind the rest of the wire....

 i will send out everything i have done so far tomorrow morning

 the good news it that we are over 1000ft for latecomers so i am going to place an order for another roll tonight. and then start collecting the money....

 this time though i am going to add a small service charge (yet to be determined) since this is a very time consuming process for me and i've already put at least 50 hours into this buy so far (that's a conservative guess, i think)


----------



## Dreamslacker

intlplby:
 I've replied to your PM but you've not sent me a reply. I would be willing to pay the extra cost (do let me know the difference in costs) of registered mail with insurance. Label it as a gift and there is no need to undervalue the package.


----------



## intlplby

Ooops sorry ... i get like 7 messages everytime i check my mail.... sorry about that.... i got yours ready to go on monday... shipping is just over $20 for your package and you paid 16.20 the difference is $4.00



 anyways i sent out a punch of packages today.... check the front page to see if yours went out......


 if there is anyone in particular that is waiting for this wire for a specific project that i have not sent the package yet, IM me and let me know and i will hand wind it and send it on monday.... the lengths are short enough that it is not too much trouble to hand measure with a yard stick 2-3 orders

 drew


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Intlplby you're being a real saint with this group buy, spending tons of time winding the wire and making the packages, keeping close track of peoples orders, taking names for the next order, offering to give up your portion of the wire for others, updating every step of the way. I just wanted to say _thanks_ for doing a great service for the Head-Fi community.


----------



## philodox

Warning: The teflon coating comes off this wire *very easily*. I just wasted 2 ft of it.

 But its not all a loss since I am practicing my braiding tecnique with the 2 ft that is 'teflonless'.

 I think I have a method that will work now. My biggest hint would be that you definately need a nice clean cut and that if you want to straighten the cable at all, clamp down one end of it otherwise you will pull the teflon right off.

 All in all I am suprised at how easy the solid silver wire is to braid... that 4 wire 3D topology that someone sent me in a PM is working out great and looks very cool. I think these IC's should be pretty damn bling bling with the gold plugs and clear heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: It was GWN, thanks man.... I'll paste what he told me below: Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWN* 
_This braid is called a square sinnet.

 Lay all four wire flat next to each other , secure one end.
 Pass the left-most wire to the right OVER the TWO adjacent wires.
 Pass the right-most wire to the left OVER the ONE adjacent wire.
 Pass the left-most wire to the right UNDER the TWO adjacent wires.
 Pass the right-most wire to the left UNDER the ONE adjacent wire.
 Repeat all four steps. The result is 3-dimensional with one pair of wires criss-crossing each other in a
 vertical plane while the other pair criss-cross in a horizontal plane.

 The beauty of this braid is that when you are finished you end up with a round cable instead of a flat braid_

 

Or you can use my handy short form that fits on a post it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L R O 2
 R L O 1
 L R U 2
 L R U 1


----------



## cantskienuf

Got mine yesterday! Thanks again for all the work!!!!


----------



## drewd

Hey gang, don't forget to sing Drew's praises in the Feedback Forum! Praise early, praise often


----------



## Turing

Got my wire today, looks great!

 Thanks again intlplby, you really went above and beyond on this group buy and it's much appreciated.


 ..the cartoon was cool too.


----------



## ayt999

has mine shipped yet?


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_has mine shipped yet?_

 

I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## Garbz

as faar as i can tell the front page is still being updated. A few are marked with recieved and many as sent.

 Mine not yet


----------



## dcrane

I already received mine.


----------



## intlplby

sorry i have been absent for the past week ..... finished sending all the wire out this morning.... except for a 3-4 ..... all of it is wound though

 i send a few packages in the beginning of the week, but i don't remember to whom...most though, went out today... it was getting very time consuming trying to sent batches here and there......

 i think they said that most of the things that went out today would not leave my post office until monday morning though

 sorry about all the delays... i never expected to be as swamped with school this semester as i am.

 it's been a really bad week - two exams and a project due.... 

 drew


----------



## pabbi1

You are a saint. Everyone in this process owes you copious gratitude, and do NOT begrudge that you have to take care of your school business first. Something tells me school isn't the only lesson you've been learning throughout this entire process.... 

 Now, if only one of the bigger players would consider parting with about 10' for my paltry needs...


----------



## roadbuster

Hi,

 If I did my addition correctly, it sounds like you still have ~150 feet left of this wire? If so, is it available for sale?

 If not, put me down for 100 feet. I can make payment as soon as you get the wire in (the sooner, the better).


----------



## Oli

Many thanks for your hard work ! I received mine in the week - extremely well packaged! thanks!


----------



## BradJudy

Nice. It should work out well for me as I am doing case work for my PPA this weekend and will be able to finish it off once the wire arrives. 

 Thanks again,

 Brad


----------



## robbneu

Drew,

 Don't sweat the delays. I think everyone is thankful for your work on this... we can wait a little while for the wire to show up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Robb


----------



## intlplby

Just a note for all those people who will get there wires this week or next week...

 the first two batches i sent out were wound onto spools.... last weeks mailings are not on spools and are coiled and have tape on them.....

 the envelopes are flat envelopes and the wire is in in a coil inside stiff manila card with wrapping tape.

 i made the packages this way because it was quicker and easier, but also it keeps the packages as flat envelopes and so they will be handled with envelopes and wont' get bashed like packages do.......i know it's not the best packaging, but it should be more then adequate for flat envelopes..... i know i've never had any problems with any damage to flat envelopes in the past... all the damage i've seen is always to bulky packages

 NOTE!!!!

 Be careful when cutting the manila card open.... Do not rip them open, twist them or bend them...... be careful with a knife so you dont accidentally cut the wire......


 same this goes for taking off the blue masking tape on the coils..... be careful... do not rip it off or you will twist and stress the wire.... carefully clip the tape with scissors........



 the post office would not insure envelopes the way i had them, so if by chance someone recieves damaged wire, message me and let me know...... i will replace the wire.... the 1-2 dollars you all had given me i will hold onto as the insurance to cover the cost in case someone's wire is damaged...... if everyone gets their wire just fine i will then donate that money to head-fi......


 drew


----------



## AMZ-FX

Do you still have any wire left? I could use 50 ft. and can send money via Paypal.

 Thanks, Jack


----------



## ftjandra

Just got my roll. Thanks for all your hard work!

 --Ferdi


----------



## philodox

I'd just like to say that my new silver square sinnet 4 wire digital SPDIF cable that I made with this wire sounds quite nice.


----------



## kentamcolin

Got mine today, thanks! Really, I'm sure this became a much bigger project than you first envisioned. Now I just have to figure out the best use for it.


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kentamcolin* 
_Now I just have to figure out the best use for it._

 

I just sit at my workbench in the evenings and stare at it and drool a little bit...


----------



## ayt999

got the wire... the teflon coating is really thin.


----------



## philodox

yeah, like I said it strips off really easy


----------



## Dreamslacker

I see that you've already shipped out the wire. Just like to take some time to say thanks for all the effort you've put in, in this mass order. 
 Mass order is messy business, I know. I've had a friend or two who used to do massive mass orders in the computer hardware community. 
 They used to lug 3 to 4 full-sized luggage bags to collection points and even then there are those who don't turn up and it takes 3 or 4 occasions to clear out most of the stuff.
 Once again, thanks a lot for organising this order. I truly appreciate it.

 Now just waiting for the wire to arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, is my 400ft of wire shipped in an envelope or in a spool? I need to let my friend know in case he tears the manila apart. Thanks.


----------



## BradJudy

Got my wire today and I'm already wiring up my PPA. Thanks again.

 Brad


----------



## bg4533

I got my wire today...

 How the hell are you people working with this stuff? The teflon insulation is so thin that I cant get strippers around it. I have already torn some of the insulation while trying to just pull it off. Is there some trick to doing this that I dont know about?


----------



## BradJudy

I'm using the 28AWG part of my stripper (as small as it goes - is this really 24AWG wire?). It's still a bit too big for the wire, but if I hold it at an angle, it strips perfectly. It is a bit hard to tell if you stripped it though.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_I got my wire today...

 How the hell are you people working with this stuff? The teflon insulation is so thin that I cant get strippers around it. I have already torn some of the insulation while trying to just pull it off. Is there some trick to doing this that I dont know about?_

 

The 24 AWG setting on my stripper works fine... my only issue is when I try to straigten the wire or anything like that I need to be VERY careful not to just pull the teflon sheath off... it comes off very easily.

 I found that when braiding my cable it was much easier with one end clamped down if that is any help. Just be carefull with it while you work with it 'unclamped'.


----------



## BradJudy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_The 24 AWG setting on my stripper works fine..._

 

Perhaps my stripper is just too big (that comment is just asking for trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## philodox

Lol... you are hanging out at the wrong strip clubs.

 But seriously, maybe you should buy a new stripper? Or try a friends if that is possible...


----------



## primer

Got my wire today, thanks. Mate, you're a legend.


----------



## endia

just got my roll. 
 thank you very much.


----------



## DaKi][er

got my wire in today, with 'DO NOT BEND' plastered all over the package 
 so what do the post office do to fit it in the post office box? bend the whole lot in half 

 none of your fault, im going to go in tomorrow and give them an earfull about it as it isnt the first time we have had porblems with the new owners of the post office (old owners were lovely people that we knew by name, now we got some dropkicks that have no idea what their doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 i havnt opened it yet, but im guessing it should be fine, its only got a round bend down the middle of the lot

 thanks for the effort too


----------



## damitamit

got mine today. well my sis said its at our parents house.

 thanks for all your hard work in organising and seeing through this group buy!!!


----------



## zum

I received mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you very much.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

I received mine as well! Sincere thanks for all your work on this project!


----------



## Garbz

Got mine, thankyou very muchly.

 Also Teflon coating my arse. This stuff is thinner then a powdercoat!. But it looks damn sexy.

 Just a question has anyone tried these wires yet? Any crosstalk between having 2 wires very tightly next to each other? This thin coating is worrying me like a lot of other people :S


----------



## pburke

got the wire a few days ago. thanks much!

 Peter


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_Just a question has anyone tried these wires yet? Any crosstalk between having 2 wires very tightly next to each other? This thin coating is worrying me like a lot of other people :S_

 

I made a cable that I am testing as a digital RCA and am having no identifiable problems with it. I made a 2ft cable using a 4 wire square sinnet braid, very tight.


----------



## intlplby

sorry i have been absent... school is continuously kicking my butt.,.....

 good to hear about people getting their wire....

 dakiller.... sorry to hear about that... what did the post office say? is it a just bent or did they crease it? 

 that mail carrier is really damn stupid.....


 bradjudy... is your stripper for braided or stranded wire?


----------



## DaKi][er

Quote:


 dakiller.... sorry to hear about that... what did the post office say? is it a just bent or did they crease it? 
 

i didn’t personally go to see them, and after opening it all up it was just a bit of a bend and nothing looked damaged and the multimeter from end to end says its fine 

 still, they shouldnt have bent it to fit in the PO box and left it out like all the other parcels


----------



## Garbz

Philodox i'm quite sure your cable being digital will suffer from no crosstalk, if there is any at all i'm assuming it would come from modulation. But then again thinking about how tightly packed the Sig and GND are in most RCA cables i doubt i'll have to worry about it.


----------



## walangalam

Got my wire yesterday. Thanks a million !!!


----------



## intlplby

for those that have gotten the wire please let me know so i can update the front page



 PS ... i have not yet placed an order for the second round yet since i know i am going to be way to busy to do anything about it until mid december..... in the meantime though i am curious if anybody with good feedback would be willing to maybe wind and ship this next batch of wire?

 maybe somebody with better access to winding equipment..... if not no problem.... i'll get around to this after the semester is over.....

 heck i havent even touched the dynahi and ppa parts yet..... probably wont be able to until december.....

 drew


----------



## dreamnid

Well, in that case 

 I'm pretty sure I received the cable back home - although I had to calm my parents a bit when they thought somebody sent them a bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the rest of the people here, I want to send my appreciation for organizing this group buy - hopefully, your studies didn't suffer much


----------



## JMT

I received my wire quite some time ago, apologies for not letting you know. Thanks again for letting me participate at the last minute.


----------



## ayt999

trevornetwork gets feedback from intlplby but not the others?


----------



## qbe

Umm, I'm a bit confused .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is the group buy still open, or has it all been ordered and shipped?

 If it's open, I'll purchase 50ft please

 qbe


----------



## Garbz

the group buy is closed. There's a possiblitiy that it will open for round 2 in mid/late december.


----------



## primer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *primer* 
_Got my wire today, thanks. Mate, you're a legend._

 

Not sure whether you saw this ...... thanks.


----------



## SHLim

Hi Initlplby,

 Not sure if you received my reply to your PM a few days back. 
 I am still keen about the 50ft but your postage is for US. I am in NZ. Let me know the amount and I'll palpay you.

 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## judo

Anybody else from the first group who have not got the wire ? (not sure the excel table is updated)


----------



## Greg Erskine

Hey judo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got mine yet either, but I think its on a slow boat to Australia.


----------



## judo

Thanks. Interesting Hong Kong is 10 days, Australia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is 15, US is far far away not the first time. CIA or KGB ?


----------



## Garbz

Hey some austrlians have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again Oil got his within days mine took a while! Australia post probably smoked it knowing them. They got the worst employer award 5th year running now


----------



## Greg Erskine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_Hey some austrlians have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again Oil got his within days mine took a while! Australia post probably smoked it knowing them. They got the worst employer award 5th year running now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did select the cheap option, so I suspect it went by surface mail rather than air. Mine was also in the last patch to be sent out.

 BTW: I've never had a problem with Australian Post, so I hope this is not the issue here. From my experience Aussie Post have an excellent service. Don't be fooled by surveys, they are designed to give whatever results they want.


----------



## Garbz

Lol this isn't a survery persay, this is the government's working conditions of corporations which is done yearly. Aus Post contstantly get's worst employer of the year award. Cisco, Flight Center are normally 1/2.

 Plus i know a few posties. Scary people let me tell u


----------



## intlplby

I need to apologize on behalf of the worst postal service ever to Greg Erskine, Eggi and Endia....


 your packages were returned to me because i happened to use priority mail packing tape and labels and packages going abroad can't use them.....

 i got those back early last week and i sent them out again ... you should get them in about 2-3 weeks


 there is so much red tape at the postal service since sept 11th it's disgusting.... for some packages i had to go back like 2-4 times to finally send them, because if one thing wasnt wrong it's another

 sorry i have been absent so much lately but this semester has been sooo hectic lately...... it's my last semester and i got lots to do.....

 i'm still looking for anybody willing to package and ship the orders for the next order.....

 drew


----------



## Garbz

hey if you find someone what's the chance of getting stranded wire


----------



## intlplby

don't know...i'll look into into it more....

 if i do end up with solid again i am going to insist on thicker PTFE coating....


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_if i do end up with solid again i am going to insist on thicker PTFE coating...._

 

yeah... way thicker


----------



## judo

Got the wire. From now I declare this day The Good Postman's Day( but do not tell which day perhaps this helps in the future) Thanks.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_don't know...i'll look into into it more....

 if i do end up with solid again i am going to insist on thicker PTFE coating...._

 

I've found that if you strip the thin coat of teflon off the wire it will go through 22 gauge tubing pretty easily. I made some interconnects and left the sleeving on, then put the wire through 14 gauge teflon tubing for extra protection, gotta double up


----------



## Dreamslacker

Hi guys. I've tried and I con confirm that the cable with it's current PTFE insulation will fit into 22awg teflon insulation. The fit is snug but not too tight. 
 I believe it's possible to slide several tens of feet of the wire through 22awg insulation without trouble. 

 Once again, many thanks for organising the mass order. =)

 Cheers~!


----------



## MrYotsuya

What I just read sounds bizarre. PTFE (PolyTetraFluoroEthylene) IS Teflon! I don't get what you're trying to do.


----------



## Garbz

he's trying to put a larger teflon coating on the wire. one that will not scrape off with a scratch


----------



## ftjandra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dreamslacker* 
_Hi guys. I've tried and I con confirm that the cable with it's current PTFE insulation will fit into 22awg teflon insulation. The fit is snug but not too tight. 
 I believe it's possible to slide several tens of feet of the wire through 22awg insulation without trouble. 

 Once again, many thanks for organising the mass order. =)

 Cheers~!_

 

Where do I buy this 22awg insulation? Thanks.

 --Ferdi


----------



## MisterX

Ferdi: 
 try http://www.hndme.com/storewiretefloninsulation.html (among others)


----------



## Dreamslacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ftjandra* 
_Where do I buy this 22awg insulation? Thanks.

 --Ferdi_

 

You can buy teflon (PTFE) insulation from Percy Audio as well.

 MrYotsuka: The teflon insulation on the wire is quite thin and some of us don't feel comfortable with that especially when braiding. By slipping the wire through 22awg PTFE insulation, this fragility can be overcomed.


----------



## intlplby

did everyone get their packages?


 when i know this first batch is alll done i'll get the second order going......

 i'll be back on head-fi in full force again on dec 15th when i graduate

 drew


----------



## Greg Erskine

Hi drew,

 My wire arrived today in very good condition, thanks to all your care in packaging.

 Thanks again for your efforts, much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Greg Erskine


----------



## bg4533

Sorry to bump this old thread.

 I purchased 40ft of wire from this buy. Turns out I am not a bit fan of silver, so I just sold my wire. The buyer says he measured the wire and it compares more to 26g solid silver than 24g. I never compared this wire to any other solid 24g. Did anyone else find this wire to be on the small side?


----------



## philodox

Probably because of the super thin teflon coating... quite a bit thiner than normal I think. If it means anything, I used the 24g setting on my strippers and it worked perfectly.


----------



## pabbi1

Well, if anyone else feels the need to sell theirs....


----------



## dviswa

Yeah! I hope more are thinking they were taken for a ride. I can help undo that


----------



## Edwood

It is very difficult to find a reputable silver dealer that won't try to rip you off with inflated "lot charges" and other markups for small orders. Not to mention not knowing really if you are getting 99.99% or 99.9% Silver. I can guarantee that no one would be able to tell the difference visually or audiably, but 99.99% carries quite a premium over 99.9% Silver, and it is very very easy for unscrupulous dealers to take advantage of this.

 Of course you could always send a sample to a lab to have it checked, but that would usually cost around $300 or so.

 -Ed


----------



## SHLim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_Sorry to bump this old thread.

 I purchased 40ft of wire from this buy. Turns out I am not a bit fan of silver, so I just sold my wire. The buyer says he measured the wire and it compares more to 26g solid silver than 24g. I never compared this wire to any other solid 24g. Did anyone else find this wire to be on the small side?_

 

Compare this silver wire with a 24ga teflon coated Cat5 (with insulation removed), this silver wire is tinner. It is more like a 26ga. I've build an IC using the silver wire and compare it with a Cat5 IC I have, the silver wire to me sound a bit more musical. Not a lot but enough for me to keep it. So overall I am happy with the purchase.

 Sam


----------



## Garbz

Lol it's interesting how some people's impressions of silver vary. I used to love it. My amp is full of this wire, but recently i tossed all my interconnects and replced them with some lovely stranded copper alternatives. Silver was too bright for me.

 Anyway it's not like we are running lots of current through these little things. This is afterall mainly a headphone related forum, and I'd laugh quite heavily if someone used this as speaker cable or god forbid power cable


----------



## Sovkiller

Any source for silver stranded wire????


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Any source for silver stranded wire????_

 

Yes, would be great for headphone cable mods.

 -Ed


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Any source for silver stranded wire????_

 

Ohmygodverizonnet on Audiogon sells it.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Ohmygodverizonnet on Audiogon sells it._

 

I contacted him, on eBay, but it is a way to expensive, for a 10' IIRC (3 wires), it was more than the cost of a Cardas terminated cable....


----------



## pabbi1

homegrownaudio.com/silver_braid


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* 
_homegrownaudio.com/silver_braid_

 

This is just a braid of solid silver wire, not stranded wire....


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_This is just a braid of solid silver wire, not stranded wire...._

 

Ummm, isnt that all stranded wire is? A braid of small gauge solid wire?

 EDIT: After looking at the site I see what Sov means... the wires are all individually coated and braided together.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Ummm, isnt that all stranded wire is? A braid of small gauge solid wire?

 EDIT: After looking at the site I see what Sov means... the wires are all individually coated and braided together._

 

Stranded wire is made out of several solid wires of very small gauge *twisted together inside the same jacket, *but they conform only one conductor, you may need several conductors to make an audio cable, maybe three or four depending on the case....This braid is made of several solid wired individually covered and each performing as a conductor itself, this braid confoms one cable, live and returns, and this is not what I'm looking for....those are AWG 22 or the like, too big for my purpose, as they would be too stiff....
 Regardles of that some manufacturers uses them like that, IMO I have not found any aftermarket cable flexible enough to be a good headphone cable regardless of the sound quality, they are ignoring a basic principle of the headphone cables (same as mics) a headphone cable IMO need to comform two requirements, the sonic and most important, and the flexibility, and IMO one can't exclude the other...OTOH if you have only one wire working on each conductor the chances of that line to break are a lot more, and it is too much money to take that risk IMO, any twist or any accident may break the single wire inside or at least change the geometry.....


----------



## Garbz

That's also very much subjective. My sennheiser recabling job ended up being done with 2x 22awg stranded, and 2x18awg stranded. In the end it's very stiff with two covers of techflex, but since i don't move around with my headphones on it's something I like.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

So did stranded silver wire become available in the end? I can't be bothered reading through the thread to find out >.<


----------



## balderon

Then why should we be "bothered" to answer?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





balderon said:


> Then why should we be "bothered" to answer?


 

 Win


----------



## FallenAngel

Well, that and a 5-year thread resurrection.


----------



## Seamless Sounds

Seriously, just How do these people resurrect dead threads that are buried deep? Really someone tell me. I've seen it done on several forums. They must be extremely bored to venture this deep within the forums just to bump an old thread to their interest (or not).


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





seamless sounds said:


> Seriously, just How do these people resurrect dead threads that are buried deep? Really someone tell me. I've seen it done on several forums. They must be extremely bored to venture this deep within the forums just to bump an old thread to their interest (or not).


 

 Special search feature in the advanced search, right under the keywords box, 'Holy Necrobump.' It's always funny to check it to see what you dig up.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

fark, nah the thread came up in a google search and it didn't occur to me it was old. ah well


----------



## nikongod

points for searching though.


----------



## Seamless Sounds

Ah I see now. Head-Fi should implement a feature that warns users that a thread is over 30 days old if they attempt to post.


----------

